# What do you have incoming??



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Just thought it would be cool to see what everyone has in the mail right now or on the verge of buying. 

Just ordered the GF-1000BP this morning and have a DW-9200K ICERC in the mail


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

*This EXACT One!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!*


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

No G's in the mail for me, but I ordered this yesterday.


----------



## Grammaton (Jun 6, 2011)

Boschett-Ocean Mariner Blue Dial---Should be here today.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nothing at the moment, but my latest arrival was the GW-9110 new Gulfman.


----------



## ashwalla (Apr 25, 2010)

Waiting for my 1st Raysman to arrive :think:


----------



## Cazzius (May 13, 2011)

Incoming as I type this....


----------



## ruddiker (Jun 10, 2011)

Went a bit crazy yesterday DW6900cb-4dr, Dw-6900cc-2, GX56dgk-1, all in the same day, cant wait till they arrive.


----------



## Asterisk (Jan 6, 2007)

Bought a spare set of clothing for my Froggie


----------



## DimitrisRHO (Apr 18, 2008)

financial reasons made me to decide not to buy another G till the ones I have will die, so probably will never buy another one again because they last for ever!


----------



## Apollo (Mar 2, 2006)

This retro beauty. Love it!


----------



## Bajbus (Jun 19, 2011)

Im waiting for seiko snzh53... coming from Singapure


----------



## bpmullen24 (Jul 1, 2011)

Should Be Here Today.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Timex Expedition


cheers


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I have my 3rd child on the way. But I'm waiting for my GX56GB-1. Can't wait until it's on my wrist!!!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nothing incoming, but I'm always resisting something. At the moment, I'm resisting a Sturmanskie Chronograph and a 1970s Omega Megaquartz.


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

I am closing out this opening G binge with a GX56DGK King and a GW-7900B on the way.

Also got a set of Skullcandy FMJ Sparkle Motions delivered today. Something about the yellow and purple takes me back to 1980s skater days.


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

all are nice choices, gent.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Curently in the post travelling to me is this MRG-121T :-!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

ti ecozilla income- omg it's here!!!


----------



## M5600 (Jul 12, 2011)

I caught the Atomic bug this week...

DW-5525 Black Dawn








GW-M5600R


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Currently waiting on these four.


----------



## boomhaur04 (Jul 15, 2011)

I went from no G-shocks to having a GW 200Z-1 and a GW9100 Gulfman on their way. Next week is going to be good.


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

According to EMS my​ GW-9300 has left Tokyo this morning!


----------



## Sudman (Mar 25, 2011)

Form Merry ol' England, I've got the GWM5600-A7 solar/atomic neutral display- in white- that was discontinued.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

just ordered this one


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

I decided to take it easy this month, and we're only half way though July...FML...


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

July is "Murdered out" month for me;-)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

G_Me;4134720I decided to take it easy this month said:


> Seriously...you make me sick! 8 Bad A$$ Gs this month......makes me J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!!


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

GW-M5600!!! UPS tracking shows that it's only 1,100 miles away - 600 miles closer than yesterday - and should be here on Wednesday! Can't wait for my first square!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## G_Me (May 5, 2009)

Tsip85 said:


> Seriously...you make me sick! 8 Bad A$$ Gs this month......makes me J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!!


I guess its one of the perks of being relatively young, single, and stupid. :-d


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

dobber72 said:


> View attachment 472636
> View attachment 472642
> 
> View attachment 472640
> ...


I want that 25th Anniversary Haze so bad I might lose my mind.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, to be young and single...stupid I got!!


----------



## rjt65 (May 30, 2009)

needed red just cannot stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bajachild (Feb 15, 2006)

hard to resist for $70. It's my second. Dad's going to get this one. (borrowed pic)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

love that watch!! will probably have one sooner than later!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

A protrek. I already own 5 Gs. Used to be 7, but i sold 2... maybe it´s time to order an green rescue 7900


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

In the post right now I have the black and blue GA 110, the red and black GX56, and moments ago a WCCS frogman. I'm done for the month now. Until the Nigel Sylvester!


----------



## fb68 (Jun 1, 2011)

DW-6900-NB in black with the mirror display will arrive today. I already own the white NB.


----------



## ajaysr5 (May 11, 2011)

according to Hong Kong post my G9200MS-8DR is on the way.


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

One of these, fingers crossed...


----------



## mrovka (Apr 3, 2011)

I also will try to show off purchases

I am waiting for GW206K because last night I got my tracking number from a Japanese dealer
-this information is good information

and a little outdated
but 2 days ago I received a Polish editions Turbokolor DW6900

missing a few details - but they go a good way


----------



## lordsinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

My next G will be:


----------



## 9 iron (Dec 8, 2009)

I got tired of trashing my Orange Monster at work. I work in concrete construction and the thing is taking a royal beating, going to have to buy a new bracelet for it. I decided that the only reasonable thing to do was to go ahead and get a G Shock, so here's what is incoming b-)


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Incoming at the moment I have a Seagull 1963 (below) and a bunch of old digital watches, one of which looks like a DW-5600C.:-!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Colin63 said:


> Incoming at the moment I have a Seagull 1963


Nice characterful watches, those Seagull 1963s... :-!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh man, i just ordered a Rescue 7900. My case is already full...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

See below.


----------



## daboy (Jan 13, 2008)

arriving tuesday 7.19.11 for $75 Amazon.com: Casio Men's AWG101-1A G-Shock Multi-Band Solar Atomic Analog Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

tribe125 said:


> Nothing incoming, but I'm always resisting something. At the moment, I'm resisting a Sturmanskie Chronograph and a 1970s Omega Megaquartz.


Kept the Sturmanskie at bay, Megaquartz on the way...


----------



## Valaker (Nov 22, 2007)

Currently a PAW-500T and a GX-56 (black/red) are en route.


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

I have not one, but two, new Froggies on the way. mark.altern sold me his MIDP Frog, and I have a standard GWF-1000-1JF coming direct from Japan.

/facepalm

Somebody please help me. ;-)


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

A gf-8250 Frogman, my first yellow G, should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

I also bought one for this price and it should be coming soon.











daboy said:


> arriving tuesday 7.19.11 for $75 Amazon.com: Casio Men's AWG101-1A G-Shock Multi-Band Solar Atomic Analog Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

two arrived


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just acted on total impule (my wife may KILL me!!) and now I have a DGK King incoming...that's two Kings in a week. Didn't realize I was collecting these...


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hell yeah! Mr-G Knitting factory! :-!


----------



## mgsimmer (Mar 3, 2010)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a GW6900BC-1


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

mgsimmer said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on a GW6900BC-1


You have missed the point of this topic...


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

-Men in Earth Blue (non-atomic) Riseman

-Some spare parts


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

For the girlfriend, a BG169R-4:










For me, a DW6900NB-1:


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

My new Mudman is on its way.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Been trying to decide which G I wanted for over month now and been reading all the great threads on this forum. Finally pulled the trigger on my first G, "Stormtrooper Mudman".


----------



## bizzotech (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi folks,

I wait for this:


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

One of these should arrive today or tomorrow -


----------



## Gwerks (Jun 17, 2010)

In japan post office. Waiting for it to take off


----------



## Daniel Wood (Jul 19, 2011)

My GW-M5600 just arrived. Very happy with it 
perfect size for me.

And one GW-M500BC incoming for when I need a little bit more fancy.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

This and a little something else, straight out of Japan ;-) OSX + i7 = b-)

Q-6


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

I was at my downtown Sears and tried on a white 6900. After giving it some wrist time in the store, I really liked it, so naturally I ordered one online for a discount. Retail for a GW6900A-7 in Canada is $150 so I went the Ebay route instead.


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

After a whirlwind July, I have a yellow Bathing Ape 6900 en route.


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

Watch_Junky said:


> Just thought it would be cool to see what everyone has in the mail right now or on the verge of buying.
> 
> Just ordered the GF-1000BP this morning and have a DW-9200K ICERC in the mail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Ive got a 1000bp on its way too and also picked up a 6900sb-2 that i picked up brand new and cheap on ebay, both from ebay actually. I got the 1000bp from our favorite ebay seller Jeson, the one who listed all his 1000 frogs for £83.00 by mistake. He is a wicked guy and did me a good price for it, should be here in a week or so

On a more sombre note, I also purchased an Oris diver described as brand new off ebay and it came back and was obviously used, I was gutted, seller wont refund, so I am persueing it through Paypal, I hope it goes OK or I am going to be considerably out of pocket.:-(


----------



## hbk_99 (Jul 12, 2011)

considering this







or this


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

This should be here early next week:


----------



## Lexxorcist (Jun 14, 2007)

I have nothing coming in and plan to keep it that way. Mind you, those GW-7900's keep grabbing my attention...


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

1of2 said:


> I also purchased an Oris diver described as brand new off ebay and it came back and was obviously used, I was gutted, seller wont refund, so I am persueing it through Paypal, I hope it goes OK or I am going to be considerably out of pocket.:-(


this is by far my biggest complaint about sellers on ebay


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

DW6900NB-7 x 2!! I always buy two b/c that's just how I roll..


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

Three words: Burning. Red. Frogman.

(I'm such a sucker for the new Froggie...)


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

This


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got something incoming - it's not a G, but it's a Longines.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Waiting for this, just sent payment. Used for $33. I gave mine away (this exact model) a few weeks ago then broke 1 1/2 of the two I had left and had givers remorse. Out of curiosity I typed in solar atomic on the bay and this one came up at $24.99 with 15 minutes left so I gave it a shot. Lucky me!


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

MR-G 121 TEC (Eric Clapton) :-!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Rocky555 said:


> MR-G 121 TEC (Eric Clapton) :-!


Wooh!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> Wooh!


+1! Holy smokes - where did you source that from?


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

brvheart said:


> +1! Holy smokes - where did you source that from?


 Got lucky and found it by accident while looking for plain old MR-G 100 (which is still missing from my collection) :-d


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't wait for these couple to arrive. The lover collection from 96 LOV96-3. Been wanting to have one these series for a long time.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Wasn't even looking for one of these but because of this forum I now have a GXW56E incoming. 
Image borrowed from the web


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

Just picked up a mint condition Japan A (serial #'d) all original DW-5700C-9V (gold highlight / 691 mod.) which i am pretty stoked about . So begins the wait lol. Cheers -Ronbo


----------



## Kevvo77 (Aug 18, 2010)

A GW3000 orange and black will be with me hopefully tomorrow bargain at £85!!!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> Can't wait for these couple to arrive. The lover collection from 96 LOV96-3. Been wanting to have one these series for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 479038


So you're the one that got me at the last second!! I was watching this to get for me and my wife. I tried to put in a snipe bid and I was a split second too late!! The bid I was putting in was higher than what you won it for! Congrats...glad to see it went to a fellow WUS WIS!!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kevvo77 said:


> A GW3000 orange and black will be with me hopefully tomorrow bargain at £85!!!


A bargain??? Somebody needs to file a police report because that sounds like you STOLE it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm meant to not be buying another G until the Nigel Sylvester, but I couldn't say no to some good deals. I am waiting on the Blvck Scvle, and the GD100ms-3. I wait with bated breath for the Sylvesters release.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> I tried to put in a snipe bid and I was a split second too late!! The bid I was putting in was higher than what you won it for!


 Ha ha.. lucky me that you miss the click. Anyway I see that there is a LOV97 couple on the bidding now if you're interested.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> So you're the one that got me at the last second!! I was watching this to get for me and my wife. I tried to put in a snipe bid and I was a split second too late!! The bid I was putting in was higher than what you won it for! Congrats...glad to see it went to a fellow WUS WIS!!


I considered bidding on these too, but I decided I would never be able to convince my girlfriend to wear the baby-g.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been watching the other set. The bands are a little dirty, so they're not quite as nice as this set. But I'm definitely watching it because my wife loved this set. I almost made my own "Lover's Set" with an Orange 003 and a matching Baby-G, but the seller had already sold them and couldn't stop the listing...


----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

It seems an absolute age since I ordered anything, and now I'm waiting for three 







First being a Mudman

Then the Mrs has got me a GDf 100










And last but not least I added a GD 100 to the GDF, as the seller was willing to combine postage.










Just got what always feels like a long wait now.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Now I have a military green mudman coming from a WUS forum member an hour and a half away from me. Should arrive by tomorrow. This will be my first gshock since 2004 that's not solar. But, if the lithium batteries last as long as everybody says (and they are at least easy to find) then I think I'll be ok.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been looking for this for a while - did you source it from a seller here or find it elsewhere? What a lovely piece!



Watch_Junky said:


> Wasn't even looking for one of these but because of this forum I now have a GXW56E incoming.
> Image borrowed from the web
> View attachment 479409


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

brvheart said:


> I have been looking for this for a while - did you source it from a seller here or find it elsewhere? What a lovely piece!


Zumiez has it for $216. That's the cheapest I've seen for a new one except when they _gave_ them away for $90 when it first released.

And I can't seem to stay out of this thread!! As of last night, I now have a sweet 004 coming in. I needed it to help fill my DW 00x collection (the Jason will be last as I still find it a bit ugly). I can't wait to see it in person and post pics because I think I managed to grab a fairly rare 004. It's certainly unlike any other G I've seen...


----------



## xen0r (Jul 18, 2011)

First time ordering a G. Really excited.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

really diggin that mudman


----------



## gprider (Dec 9, 2007)

Does a solid end link bracelet for a Seiko SXK009JP count?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

You're going to LOVE it!!!! Here's a little something to hold you over til it shows up...


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

brvheart said:


> I have been looking for this for a while - did you source it from a seller here or find it elsewhere? What a lovely piece!


I got it from Zumiez. After tax came out to roughly $230 which I thought was an awesome price so that's why I went ahead and bought it. Wasn't necessarily at the top of my "list" but the price was too good to pass up

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are photos of my actual watch from the sellers thread here on this site. I'm excited! I wish it were solar but meh, gotta start my mudman collection somewhere! har!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

What I have incoming is going to be my last G-shock for at least 6 months or so.... I wanted to make sure it was a special one, so I ordered a GF-1000BP (purple frogman). I've always said the 1000 frogs are too big for me, but now that I've been wearing the 9300 mudman, I am getting used to large watches and I think I will be comfortable wearing it. I hope, at least. I may try putting a different band on it if it still seems too big.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> What I have incoming is going to be my last G-shock for at least 6 months or so.... I wanted to make sure it was a special one, so I ordered a GF-1000BP (purple frogman). I've always said the 1000 frogs are too big for me, but now that I've been wearing the 9300 mudman, I am getting used to large watches and I think I will be comfortable wearing it. I hope, at least. I may try putting a different band on it if it still seems too big.


Great choice. You're going to love it. Good luck getting it off your wrist once you get it!


----------



## Kevvo77 (Aug 18, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> A bargain??? Somebody needs to file a police report because that sounds like you STOLE it!!! Congrats!!


I couldn't believe he went for it to be honest, tried a cheeky little offer at £80 and he come back and said £85 all in with next day delivery. I was in shock and paid instantly wihout even looking at feedback, next morning it arrived and Im over the moon. 1 more for the collection, now what next????


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

Well today I just picked up this







But I'm waiting on delivery of a mint Gwf-1000rd-4 Red atomic frog from another forum member!!! Can't wait


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Found this rare piece


----------



## Apollo (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice one Rocky555!

I flipped a M5600 for the mighty GW-5000. Didn't want to miss this one before stock dries up completely. I think I was just in lucky!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

GD-200-2 incoming. And the wife wants to go to Macy's this evening to get some work clothes. I told her she could if I could pick something up also...fingers crossed I come across the GB King!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

A DW-5600E... yay! :-d

That'll probably be it for August (pfft!), although I am also tempted by the 6900MM-2 because that shade of blue is just _way _too tasty. That can wait, I think.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

love seeing ppl get these gb kings i LOVE mine


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

im waiting on a burning red frogman i bought off a member here... i cannot wait


----------



## tyler durden (Nov 12, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/just-arrived-one-heck-watch-286662-post2102840.html

DLC. Sapphire. Solar. Titanium.

*Citizen AS4035-04E*


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Have just pulled the trigger on these two, and I'm blaming WUS completely. So many people going on about how much they love them and they are the absolute must haves, blah, blah, flippin' blah. It's all your fault, hope you're happy with yourselves! I couldn't justify the Atomic Gulfman as it's double the price of the basic one, weirdly though the Atomic Riseman is exactly the same price on Amazon as the Non-Atomic so why not? I live in the Middle East so can't receive signal so the Atomic wasn't a must have on the Gulfman although I do love the bezel metallic ring, I'm not going to pay an extra $70 for it.















I am also ummming and aaaahing about a G-9010 but haven't been able to click the BIN button. Maybe I will in the next couple of days but not today.


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

GW-9300
can't wait


----------



## ashwalla (Apr 25, 2010)

some old skool vintages...wademan, fisherman & antman


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Rocky555 said:


> MR-G 121 TEC (Eric Clapton) :-!


Sweet!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Rocky555 said:


> Found this rare piece


Nice catch!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

dobber72 said:


> Have just pulled the trigger on these two, and I'm blaming WUS completely. So many people going on about how much they love them and they are the absolute must haves, blah, blah, flippin' blah. It's all your fault, hope you're happy with yourselves! I couldn't justify the Atomic Gulfman as it's double the price of the basic one, weirdly though the Atomic Riseman is exactly the same price on Amazon as the Non-Atomic so why not? I live in the Middle East so can't receive signal so the Atomic wasn't a must have on the Gulfman although I do love the bezel metallic ring, I'm not going to pay an extra $70 for it.
> 
> View attachment 484209
> View attachment 484210
> ...


Congrats on those two (more on the Riseman)!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

marckoo said:


> GW-9300
> can't wait


Alright! Don't forget to post pics.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ashwalla said:


> some old skool vintages...wademan, fisherman & antman


Seriously? Those are some rare pieces mate. I'd appreciate it if you could PM me your source.


----------



## shocktheworld (Jul 26, 2011)

Was going to make my collection purely 6900's but I like the idea of a fabric strap. 6900 should land tomorrow |>


----------



## shocktheworld (Jul 26, 2011)

BenL said:


> Seriously? Those are some rare pieces mate. I'd appreciate it if you could PM me your source.


A quick search on eBay came up with one of each, good luck


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

My 13 year old son is hoping to have the Jason model coming in soon. I'm helping him hunt it down.


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

:think:...a GD-100MS-3D & a G-7900-3DR...o|


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I did it again.o| (joining head bud club w Caseiko)
I thought that I can manage to hang on to the current collection for a while but something got me in to the "Master of G" lately. Now waiting for incoming gulf man G-9100-2, solar atomic mud man GW-9100 and old rise man DW-9100. Will try to stay clear of the Frog man though.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

BenL said:


> Seriously? Those are some rare pieces mate. I'd appreciate it if you could PM me your source.


+1! My Grail is the HIBT Fisherman.

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## Ali-GShock (Aug 4, 2011)

Me Julie says she's buyin' me an atomic Frog for me birfday in September - dunno which one tho' - I'm liking the big red one, so keepin' me fingers crossed.

Booyakasha!!


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

GShockMe said:


> I did it again.o| (joining head bud club w Caseiko)


.

:-d


----------



## Dennis Vu (Aug 5, 2011)

My Waveceptor was water lodged, just an excuse to send a DW-9052 my way! Ordered on Amazon Thursday, August 5, still no shipping confirmation. I'm actually watch-less at the moment, my wrist feels so naked!


----------



## bpmullen24 (Jul 1, 2011)

These Guy's Got Payed For Yesterday.


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG.....!!!! a G9000-3D green mudmano|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

have an old model coming
gonna pick it up from the post office in maybe 12 hours


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

Brand new GW7900-1ER thanks to Ebay. I've been eying a positive display version of this series for a while but didn't want to pay the premium for the Japanese domestic market version. Lucky for me it was even cheaper than the extremely popular negative display variant. I love the GW7900 series and will probably end up getting the negative display one in a few months time as well.


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

caseiko said:


> :think:...a gd-100ms-3d & a g-7900-3dr...o|


Arrived...:-!


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

I really need to stop looking on eBay, LOL


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

whats the model number on that red GA-100 above, next to the nigel sylvester?? i want one just so i can have the red band n bezel.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't believe I got this. The original new bezel for DW5600C. I'm one step closer to revive the 691 back to service.


----------



## Jack65 (Jan 28, 2010)

I missed getting the Krink when it first came out. I am thinking of getting one as soon as I can.


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gaussman


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Not a desirable G-Shock, BUT as long its military green... PLUS auto calendar 2099 & negative display> G-8000-3VDR another incoming..:-xo|o|o|


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just received my GD200 yesterday and I have something else incoming...all I can say about it is:


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

This one just came and I am loving it


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Blue King  and I hate all of you. I will now have two Kings because I decided to pop in and see what was up (had been a while in G Forum). o|


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Waiting on a white 7900. Bought my first G, a blue King a few months ago. I can see how this can get addictive.


----------



## Lexxorcist (Jun 14, 2007)

Caseiko said:


> Not a desirable G-Shock, BUT as long its military green... PLUS auto calendar 2099 & negative display> G-8000-3VDR another incoming..:-xo|o|o|


It's a desirable module though. I'm actually warming to my G-8000 after wearing it to town the other day to buy a GW-M5600 from a jewellers. The rather attractive manageress who served me was busy admiring it while I tried on the GW-M5600.


----------



## bizzotech (Jul 7, 2011)

Waiting for a DW-290


----------



## Lexxorcist (Jun 14, 2007)

bizzotech said:


> Waiting for a DW-290


I nearly ordered one of those the other day.

That reminds me, I _do_ have something incoming! Not a G or anything special, but I think one of my sons will like it. I came across it for £15 shipped while looking at DW-290's. I always seem to get sidetracked while looking at those.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Just received my GD200 yesterday and I have something else incoming...all I can say about it is:


Ribbit Ribbit? lol


----------



## pradeep77 (Jul 10, 2011)

A 1000 frog that I bought off a WUS member. Should be reaching me this weekend. It's wrist ribbit time folks!


----------



## tracyv (Jul 25, 2011)

After tomorrow, I will have these incoming!!









Then my collection will be complete, for a while ...

-- Tracy V


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

9200 riseman. Cant wait.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

tracyv said:


> Then my collection will be complete, for a while ...


If only I had a $1 back for every time I've told myself that...


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just picked up an AWG100-1A and DW9000


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is on its way from Hong Kong!


----------



## daghoi (Nov 5, 2009)

DW-5600, it will be my third square within three months. I buy this one to see time when i use the stopwatch ! ; and to have a to have a "no-worries" watch when travelling abroad. I was also considering the G-5600 for the solar, wont be surprised if it appear some time during the autumn....


----------



## tough solar (Jan 8, 2011)

Men in Earth Blue Riseman G-9200BL-2DR


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

tough solar said:


> Men in Blue Riseman G-9200BL-2DR


wow congrats


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

Jack65 said:


> I missed getting the Krink when it first came out. I am thinking of getting one as soon as I can.


The longer you wait, the more it'll cost you, unfortunately. I've been tracking these on Ebay and the price keeps increasing..


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats on all these great purchases especially to the few of you who can afford to order three watches at once or multiple frogs. If you are ever feeling generous don't be afraid to send one my way


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

ReL-251 said:


> A DW-5600E... yay! :-d
> 
> That'll probably be it for August (pfft!), although I am also tempted by the 6900MM-2 because that shade of blue is just _way _too tasty. That can wait, I think.


Quoting myself? Yes, yes I am.
Avatar 6900 on the way.








(pic from Blue Summer Collection DW-6900MM-2 G-Shock Photos | mygshock.com)

_This _one is my last for August. (I shall not mention any more watches, I'm determined not to quote myself again this month... :-x)


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Lexxorcist said:


> It's a desirable module though. I'm actually warming to my G-8000 after wearing it to town the other day to buy a GW-M5600 from a jewellers. The rather attractive manageress who served me was busy admiring it while I tried on the GW-M5600.


I think I'm going to agree with you, the module is really different from other Gs. I don't know how to describe it, but LED flashes in hourly signal and at top &side second graphic, are the thing that make this g8000 unique. I didn't realize it because my intention was the military green theme... nice module, nice design too..|>


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

First arrival just in! I am very happy with it so far. Minty condition. And I am very pleased with the strap as well. It is very strong, thick, and comfortable. 
Can anyone explain what the grey "fins" are that come down from the lugs and hide under the strap/case? TOok some getting used to those. My assumption is they take stress off the band?

Well, I haven't seen a -1A4VT denomination on this site yet, so here you all are:
































Will try again with a better camera when I have time....


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

Those fins/wings/flaps/cuffs hug your wrist and help the watch to sit on your wrist better.


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Casio DB-E30, I blame Sedi for this, lol ...


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

A mint in Box DW-8200-1A Frogman .


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

DW 8500 Codename


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

ronbo said:


> A mint in Box DW-8200-1A Frogman .


Uh oh.... I knew you couldn't stop with just one frogman!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Got the "Code Name" too. DW-8500B-4 red. The band looks to be in a bad condition so it will be for my next mod project. Red-stripe ZULU? Picture from watchshock.com.


----------



## therabbitssing (Jun 12, 2011)

Got these two on the way:

MTG-910










and not a G but, for my jogging, a SGW200:


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

a GW-7900b-1 coming my way
been some time but finally got myself one 7900


----------



## onefive15 (Jul 15, 2011)

after I sold my DGK, I am thinking of buying another GX-56 black and red one, I was checking on eBay last night and saw one used but in like new condition GXW-56 (multi-band) black&red up for bid starts at USD99 so I wrote to the seller and told him I would pay USD120+free shipping straight through Paypal invoice and this morning I received the invoice, so I just got myself a GXW-56 (Multi-band) for only USD120+free shipping!
and I was also checking the Alife G-5500AL last night and saw there is a guy in New York, because he has only 1 feedback so no one bid his watch so I message him: "I want it" and leave My telephone number and this morning he called me, we talked, now I also got me a brand new Alife G-5500AL with everything for only USD130+free shipping!!!! I think I am very lucky today!!


----------



## madmike283 (Jan 3, 2010)

My first G is incoming. I have a few Seiko divers, but this will be the first G in my house. Stock photo since I ordered NIB from Amazon...


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

Got a Casio GW9000A-1 G-Shock Mudman coming... Solar Power baby!! =D


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

A 130 Titanium Protrek. Man, i got scared! The dealer sent to me from Singapore on 10th July. And nothing until today, it just arrived on Brasil. I already started to think like a lost. Fortunately not, it may arrives at home in a couple days. Uff, that was close...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Received my BLOW limited edition yesterday, numbered 250/1000. Ordered a KRINK yesterday too. Tempted by the Americas Cup Frogman on the sales forum from Australia and a DGK for cost price new. Think I've spent enough this month though, I blame you all.


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

:think: I didn´t dig it, a DGK at retail price?:-s Man, if don´t get it, i will...:-d


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, I think you're right. I'm trying to cancel the KRINK order and pay the difference on the DGK. No money had been taken on my credit card so hopefully I can swap the order.


----------



## Marcello GT (Mar 28, 2008)

For my birthday this next August 25 I found a MRG-200 in titanium, apparently in VG or better condition. It shall arrive no later than tomorrow morning!


----------



## Gwerks (Jun 17, 2010)

Just came in . Looking forward to my wademan ....


----------



## Lithinar (Jul 21, 2011)

GW5600 J-1








I wanted something small, classic, yet still high-tech looking...


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like to know where some of you are purchasing the new 9300 from?


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I've got a GW9000A-1 inbound. Doesn't seem to have a big following, but I think I'm going to like it. It's my 1st G-Shock, but won't be my last.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

therabbitssing said:


> Got these two on the way:
> 
> MTG-910
> 
> ...


Excellent choices. You will love the MTG-910 for its look (the module is rather mediocre) and the SGW-200 for its functionality and high-contrast display (one of my most worn digitals)

cheers


----------



## a.sasaki15 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yellow Frogman! It was a hard decision to make but getting it for under $300 was worth it.....man now I gotta cut down on eating out..hahao|.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

1) a NOS frogman dw-6300 in yellow!
2) a NOS frogman ICERC dw-8200k

now is that something!  but probably will not keep them for myself cause i save for another watch already. but i just had to TAKE and SAVE them when i saw them


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gwerks said:


> Just came in . Looking forward to my wademan ....


What color is the Wademan?? I been looking for a black one for a whileeeeeeee


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Not a watch, but a new GW-M5600BC resin and metal bracelet which I received today, to go on my GW-5000. Very pleased with my purchase. Very impressed with it, I may just buy another one for my DW-6600 or newly acquired DW-6630 (thanks lowtech). Here is a stock photo


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks to WUS member shaefro58 I'll have these 2 coming. The wife offered to buy me a frog and she liked the Kermit and then I couldn't pass up the combo deal so bought the LRG for myself lol




---
- Sent from my iPhone


----------



## alexandr0s (Feb 2, 2009)

Lexxorcist said:


> I nearly ordered one of those the other day.
> 
> That reminds me, I _do_ have something incoming! Not a G or anything special, but I think one of my sons will like it. I came across it for £15 shipped while looking at DW-290's. I always seem to get sidetracked while looking at those.
> 
> View attachment 489890


this may actually be the perfect beater.
model number?

Alex


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Watch_Junky said:


> Thanks to WUS member shaefro58 I'll have these 2 coming. The wife offered to buy me a frog and she liked the Kermit and then I couldn't pass up the combo deal so bought the LRG for myself lol


Nice haul Watch Junky. 2 awesome pieces are coming your way.


----------



## sameerb (Sep 24, 2007)

Purple and a larger G-shock than usual G-shock


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

*Instead of G-Shock, I bought this beater... enroute *

Picture from Google... A AQW-101-1AVER:-! 
Never gone wrong with Casio after all.. 
200M WR!!! (I just noticed after BIN:-x)










Specifications :
1/100-second stopwatch 
Measuring capacity: 99:59'59.99"
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times 
12/24-hour format 
Accuracy: ±30 seconds per month 
Approx. battery life 
2 years on SR927W x 2 
Full auto-calendar (to year 2099) 
Button operation tone on/off 
Countdown timer 
Measuring unit: 1 second
Countdown range: 100 hours
Countdown start time setting range: 1 minute to 100 hours (1-minute increments and 1-hour increments)
Other: Auto-repeat 
Daily alarms 
Electro-luminescent backlight 
Afterglow 
Fishing Mode 
The suitability of a specific date and time for fishing is indicated as one of five levels. 
Hourly time signal 
Moon data 
(Moon age of the input data, moon phase graph) 
Regular timekeeping 
Analog: 2 hands (Hour, minute (hand moves every 20 seconds))
Digital: Hour, minutes, seconds, am/pm, month, date, day 
Thermometer 
Display range: -10 to 60°C (14 to 140°F)
Display unit: 0.1°C(0.2°F)
Memory capacity: Up to 50 sets of data (time, temperature)
*Changeover between Celsius(°C) and Fahrenheit(°F) 
World time 
30 time zones (50 cities), city code display, daylight saving on/off 
Size of case / total weight 
AQW-101 49.1 X 46.0 X 14.9 mm / 52 g


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Instead of G-Shock, I bought this beater... enroute *

Lookie what the mailman brought today!
The only flaw I can see with this watch is that the illumination is sub-par compared to other Gs. But I knew that going in. The size, feel, features, etc. are all top notch. And the ani-digi display is classy enough for work,but sporty enough for every day. Very very pleased. Thank you WUS for all the advice and information.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I wondered how long these two would last in the sales forum. If i wasn't pinning down my Atomic Frogman< i would have snapped these up! Well done, enjoy!

Mike



Watch_Junky said:


> Thanks to WUS member shaefro58 I'll have these 2 coming. The wife offered to buy me a frog and she liked the Kermit and then I couldn't pass up the combo deal so bought the LRG for myself lol
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lithinar (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Instead of G-Shock, I bought this beater... enroute *

Ya I wish the illumination was electro lum instead of a gay little light... But it still looks cool nonetheless. Can you post a pic of it illuminated?


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Instead of G-Shock, I bought this beater... enroute *



Lithinar said:


> Ya I wish the illumination was electro lum instead of a gay little light... But it still looks cool nonetheless. Can you post a pic of it illuminated?


Considering the hands and dial have lume, it seems silly to have a light that only illuminates the same hands and dial. They should have put the backlight on the digi display instead. But aside from that, perfect watch.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Instead of G-Shock, I bought this beater... enroute *

I have a GX-56 1A incoming I pulled the trigger on yesterday evening. I'm a little leary about the size but we will see. Pics to come when I get it.


----------



## elchaka (Aug 17, 2011)

GW7900B-1 in mind
and still considering between G9300 or G9300GB


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

happy to say, i have a Nigel Sylvester coming finally. woot woot!


----------



## l_cypher (Jan 2, 2010)

The Riseman is coming. ETA tomorrow  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-004ASJ from forum purchase here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casi...-004-g-lides-576551-post4219695.html#poststop and GT-001A-7 from another forum buy (same seller) https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/casi...inute-models-576544-post4219646.html#poststop.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have these incoming while im on Staycation. I need to stop ordering G-Shocks when i've had a beer lol!
Mike


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my GX56 black and red the other day and I have the grey GA110C-1 on the way, hopefully get it by the end of the week.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have these six on their way, but the one I am really looking forward to getting my hands on is the MTG900DA as it looks awesome and I've have heard so many good things about it. It seems to be quite popular too, I'm sure there is a good reason for that.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Just order Mudman G9010. It's on amazon for $90. The Mudman strap is very comfortable.


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, since I recieved my GA-110C-1 in Grey yesterday, I've really been diggin it, I now have the all black stealth GA-110-1B on the way.


----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

A fellow forum member is holding on to this for me at the mo, hopefully I'll pick it up on Tuesday.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

GW2500B (right) is on her way to join her sister GW2500BD. Thank you bulldog15 for the picture.


----------



## CFARR44 (Aug 18, 2011)

The GDF100-1A


----------



## Subhelic (Jun 15, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> Just order Mudman G9010. It's on amazon for $90. The Mudman strap is very comfortable.


You'll love it! Wish I had gotten mine that cheap!


----------



## chewy99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just ordered a *GD100MS-1.*


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

dobber72 said:


> I have these six on their way, but the one I am really looking forward to getting my hands on is the MTG900DA as it looks awesome and I've have heard so many good things about it. It seems to be quite popular too, I'm sure there is a good reason for that.


Wow some good choices there ;-)

I can give you some feedback on the 7710 and the MT-G as I have had them both. The two of them are very well made and feel very well constructed. The 7710 was a bit small for me and sold it for that reason, but it's an excellent watch in every sense, it's module and legibility are outstanding for a negative display.

The MT-G is a different animal, its heavier and feels very sturdy. The one I had received a hell of a beating but despite the abuse it stood up to every day use like nothing I have seen. After some minor fixes I sold it to pay other restorations and I now remember it as a rock of a G-Shock. Don't let it's chrome shines fool you, this is a hard watch ;-)

Enjoy them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Txemizo said:


> The MT-G is a different animal, its heavier and feels very sturdy. The one I had received a hell of a beating but despite the abuse it stood up to every day use like nothing I have seen. After some minor fixes I sold it to pay other restorations and I now remember it as a rock of a G-Shock. Don't let it's chrome shines fool you, this is a hard watch ;-)
> 
> Enjoy them all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Thanks for the info, I'm looking forward to the MTG900 even more now. I got the G7710 after I saw it in a shop locally and the negative display was the best I've seen yet (too expensive locally so ordered from Dexclusive)


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

dobber72 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm looking forward to the MTG900 even more now. I got the G7710 after I saw it in a shop locally and the negative display was the best I've seen yet (too expensive locally so ordered from Dexclusive)


My pleasure 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## migman (Jan 29, 2010)

I decided to go for a classic model for my first foray into G-Shock waters. I have a DW5600E arriving tomorrow although I think I am about to pull the trigger on either a DW5600MS-1 or a GW-M5600BC. I am trying to decide between simplicity and bells & whistles.


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks WUS for making me an addict.. Now a DGK is coming..
For 5 weeks maybe this is the end for me..
I must cut my internet connection.. LOL!









David..


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks WUS for making me an addict.. Now a DGK is coming..
For 5 weeks maybe this is the end for me..
I must cut my internet connection.. LOL!









David


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

.


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope that i will write here about incoming *GW-9300GB-1JF soon *


----------



## Wazza (Apr 24, 2011)

The new 'Men in Smoky Gray' GW-9300GY-1JF is on the wish list :-!










And the new 8900 series (GW-8900A-7JF). I want one of these! b-)


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

A1


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> .


Bob, I thought that you have one already?


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

G001-1B should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Hughree (Jul 29, 2011)

I purchased a GW7900MS-3ER on August 18th and am awaiting it's delivery from the U.K.
Unfortunately neither Royal Mail nor USPS can account for it's present whereabouts.
Each thinks the watch is in the country of the other. It is frustrating, to say the least.

The experience is vastly different from my recent purchase of a GW3000M on-line from a dealer in Rome.
The watch was in my hands in Texas in 3 days with tracking available every step of the way.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

'All the way' tracking is available from the UK to the USA via Royal Mail Airsure, although it's my experience that USPS is poor at providing updates once the parcel has reached America.

If the seller only paid for Royal Mail 'International Signed For', then it won't register on the tracking site until it is delivered.

It all depends on which service the seller chose.


----------



## Hughree (Jul 29, 2011)

Tribe125 - Let's just say that the seller has not demonstrated a keen interest in helping me determine if the watch is lost, stolen or sitting on some counter in London or Texas. The watch may show up. Or not. Either way, I would never buy from this individual again. Live and learn.

Today, Royal Mail shows the package is either at Heathrow or in the destination country. USPS tracking for the same item shows sender is about to ship. Who knows???


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive had my eye on it for a long time. Its a first for me in a variety of ways, it will be my first rescue as well as my first yellow, and first atomic! Im amped.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks to WUS, incoming is an ICERC GW200K!!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

David, nice one.Looks like i'll have the same coming in this month too!
Mike



slicksouljah said:


> Thanks WUS for making me an addict.. Now a DGK is coming..
> For 5 weeks maybe this is the end for me..
> I must cut my internet connection.. LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh well, i have incoming : *GW-9300GB-1JF








*


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

volodymyrqa said:


> Oh well, i have incoming : *GW-9300GB-1JF
> View attachment 506319
> 
> 
> *


I like this ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Hughree said:


> Tribe125 - Let's just say that the seller has not demonstrated a keen interest in helping me determine if the watch is lost, stolen or sitting on some counter in London or Texas. The watch may show up. Or not. Either way, I would never buy from this individual again. Live and learn.
> 
> Today, Royal Mail shows the package is either at Heathrow or in the destination country. USPS tracking for the same item shows sender is about to ship. Who knows???


I realize how concerned you must be. I'm a retired U S Postal carrier. My overseas orders come USPS parcel post. Read: Cheap and like a slow boat from China. Despite being hugely cost ineffective, I can honestly say that in my 30 years I never heard of one incident of our actually losing a parcel. I'm sure it happens, but contrary to popular opinion, 99.9% of the postal folks really are concerned about the timely and deadly accurate delivery of your mail and parcels. If I had to guess, I'd say the delay is 100% because it's coming Parcel Post and not USPS Priority mail. Hang in there. I'm in the same situation waiting for a UK 5600 to arrive here in Orlando. Last one took 9 business days.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

...anxiously waiting on a DW5600c module 691. Hopefully the resin is good - was advertised as kept in a drawer for years.


----------



## therabbitssing (Jun 12, 2011)

cal..45 said:


> Excellent choices. You will love the MTG-910 for its look (the module is rather mediocre) and the SGW-200 for its functionality and high-contrast display (one of my most worn digitals)
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I knew the 910 had a bare bones module, but as you mentioned, I love the look of it in all black. I wear it pretty often because of that. The SGW-200 has taken over as my running watch, leaving my 7700 to do normal rotation as everyday wear watch. The only things I don't like about the SGW200 is the plastic buckle(which I plan to swap out) and the keeper doesn't stay put when I run...the band will always slip out.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

slicksouljah said:


> Thanks WUS for making me an addict.. Now a DGK is coming..
> For 5 weeks maybe this is the end for me..
> I must cut my internet connection.. LOL!
> 
> ...


same here. one of these babies on its way! :-!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

A GW-S5600 from Seiya.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

never thought i would want one till i saw the nigel sylvester in person. getting one for retail and should get it in a few days.


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Instead of G-Shock, I bought this beater... enroute *



Caseiko said:


> Picture from Google... A AQW-101-1AVER:-!
> Never gone wrong with Casio after all..
> 200M WR!!! (I just noticed after BIN:-x)


still waiting...o|


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

GW-9200-1 Riseman. My first _xxxxxx_-man


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

somehow, feeling glad to say this: Nothing


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

5 x G-Shock standard spring bars all the way from Australia. Small world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ808 (Aug 9, 2010)

Was holding out for a GXW-56 but a GX-56 black & red came up on the 'Bay cheap!

And a G-Lide DWX100S-something or other apparently brand new in Blue - bloody Ebay!!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Should have this next week, cant wait. My penultimate G-Shock for 2011
Mike


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Another King..


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

"Riseman". This should complete my "Master of G" collection (except Frog).









Also an impulse buy: Nigel Sylvester (GD100NS-7).


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

marckoo said:


> somehow, feeling glad to say this: Nothing


ok i couldn't resist and just bought 2 watches


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Trying to resist a Seiko chronograph. Not too successfully, as I have searched Europe for a suitable strap _should_ I buy it - always a bad sign. I've also come up with a spurious 'celebration type' reason for buying another watch - an even worse sign. If I don't order it by Tuesday I'll be amazed.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

very happy to say: this!


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Bro so you got the deal.. LOL
Congrats



BrendanSilent said:


> very happy to say: this!
> 
> View attachment 511987


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

yep! gotta be quick on that mouse sometimes


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Just pass it to me when your done with it.. LOL!



BrendanSilent said:


> yep! gotta be quick on that mouse sometimes


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

haha. of course


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ordered a red g7900. We'll see in the next couple of days if the seller has it in stock. According to web searches of this seller, I'll either have a real pleasant experience (if the watch is in stock), or a frustrating one (weeks w/o communication before getting a refund for a watch they didn't have).


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

ReL-251 said:


> GW-9200-1 Riseman. My first _xxxxxx_-man
> 
> View attachment 508241


This is the watch that started my addiction with Master of G series watches
Unfortunately mine is not in very good condition anymore lol


----------



## ReL-251 (May 30, 2011)

I purchased mine used, it's had 3-4 months of previous-owner use (my first used purchase too!). That said it's in very good condition, just tiniest of tiny nicks on the face (barely noticeable) and the resin is a little worn, but that's to be expected. Good thing spare resin is easy to come by.

Yep, strap and bezel for my Riseman will probably be on it's way next


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Mudman arrived last Friday:










And I have a blue Gulfman incoming. We have camping trips coming up and I usually buy a watch for them, not a good excuse I know, but I didn't buy a watch for our week long summer camp this year. That is how I bought my Riseman too. When the Gulfman arrives I will have one of each of the Masters of G series including my MIRB Frogman.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

This is winging it's way over the Atlantic to me as I type - plan to 'stealth' it so have a few bits also on their way...

Thanks to fellow member BBK357 for the opportunity, and getting bored of owning his GW7900B :-d


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Darn this site. Just picked up another one:










Supposedly shipped today...

I need to start having more kids so that they can inherit my watches.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

The blue mudman is on its way. Not sure if the blue is too blue but I like the screen. It is on sale for $78 at amazon right now (or at MrWatch) if anyone interested.


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

The blue muddy is one of my favorites. The blue's a bit darker than it appears in that picture.


----------



## kscanuck785 (Mar 19, 2011)

after almost swearing that I would never own a digital watch, let alone a G-shock...well...here's what's in the mail now...lol









*Casio Baby-G Ladies Watch BG3000A-1D
I hope I like the inverted display, I know there are pros and cons to it so we shall see!
I picked this model over other ones because it was $60 and wasn't too girly, yet feminine with a little tactical feel to it.
*


----------



## a.sasaki15 (Oct 10, 2009)

I almost pulled a trigger on a gw6900bc but I realized having more than two black G's will lead to one G not getting enough wrist time...I wanted a watch with a nice white dial and I bought a non G this time.


----------



## greeknasty (May 30, 2011)

nigel...hopefully this time in the correct box


----------



## Gshockmike (Dec 30, 2010)

6900sw-6jr


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Gshockmike said:


> 6900sw-6jr


You got this one from ebay? I was thinking to bid but I realized that I won't wear a purple watch ever. If the white baby-g comes out, I won't miss it.


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

ARRIVED TODAY (its only smudge or something visible 5 o'clock hour marker- cleaned)


----------



## pacman_ (Mar 25, 2011)

Watch_Junky said:


> Just thought it would be cool to see what everyone has in the mail right now or on the verge of buying.
> 
> Just ordered the GF-1000BP this morning and have a DW-9200K ICERC in the mail
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Were were you able to source the ICERC? A friend is looking to replace his which got lost when his son removed it to play basketball.


----------



## rstrathman (Jan 16, 2008)

G-Shock Watch, Men's Black Resin Strap GA100-1A1


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

One of those awesome Teknocolor paint pot limited editions, a blvck scvle collab and hopefully a watch case to start keeping them in (got to source one in the UK first).


----------



## Tom2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Incoming








Soooo excited!


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Blue hyper:


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Last piece for my collection which I have desired for a long time, DW8900 :-!


----------



## packmonster (Sep 23, 2011)

Hopefully Next week.......

My Todd's coming


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

My first king GWX56E. It is in stock at zumiez.com, if anyone is interested.








_Pic from ŽžŒvŠÙƒAƒJƒVƒ„�EƒlƒbƒgƒVƒ‡ƒbƒv �„ CASIO�^ƒJƒVƒI �„ G-SHOCK �„ ƒ\�[ƒ‰�["d"gŽžŒvƒ^ƒCƒv �„ G-SHOCK �iGX Series�j GXW-56E-1JF_


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GRX-5600B


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

the G-9000 8VDR arrived today

the G-9000 3V is incoming the nextfew days; just order one today.

For some reason I like the Mudman |>:-!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

n_wildgirl said:


> GRX-5600B


So you did pull the trigger on that one. Niice!! Pics on the wrist later, would ya?


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

johnny.bravus said:


> So you did pull the trigger on that one. Niice!! Pics on the wrist later, would ya?


Sure, when I get it!
It has not even shipped yet :-(


----------



## Monaco 24 (Nov 9, 2009)

ad33lak said:


> Blue hyper:


 Me too! :-! It will actually be my first G-Shock watch.


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

This week is a couple of non G's, the first is a Deep Blue 1000 meter diver and the second is a good ole Freestyle Hammerhead, been gettin back into my quartz divers here lately.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I still can't believe myself that I pulled a trigger on this one. Never thought I'll get a Frog. o|o|
Thanks to WUS member here. I think I'm done for a very long time. (pic from amazon)


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

GShockMe said:


> I still can't believe myself that I pulled a trigger on this one. Never thought I'll get a Frog. o|o|
> Thanks to WUS member here. I think I'm done for a very long time. (pic from amazon)
> View attachment 522244


gratz

But, do you really need this watch?


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

volodymyrqa said:


> gratz
> 
> But, do you really need this watch?


Not really *need *it since I'm not a diver. But I *want *to hold and feel the ultimate Master of G. If it doesn't work out, I believe I can pass it on.


----------



## Milkshake (May 22, 2010)

Yesterday I just got myself a nigel g shock...


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger on a riseman. Ordered it from amazon last night. Hopefully will be there by the weekend. My first master of g incoming. Wanted an atomic solar wich is next to impossible to find in canada (at least in quebec) and love the gadget factor of it due to twin sensor. Was also looking for my first g-shock with positive display ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andkoppel (Feb 17, 2011)

Smurf G-Shock DW-6900MM-2ER


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Max_k20 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a riseman. Ordered it from amazon last night. Hopefully will be there by the weekend. My first master of g incoming. Wanted an atomic solar wich is next to impossible to find in canada (at least in quebec) and love the gadget factor of it due to twin sensor. Was also looking for my first g-shock with positive display !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received shipping confirmation today should be here by friday (expected delivery on the 28th) gotta love expedited shipping and living in canada to speed up process !!! I' excited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelAyako (Aug 3, 2010)

andkoppel said:


> Smurf G-Shock DW-6900MM-2ER
> 
> View attachment 522447


Love this Smurf Blue G-Shock


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

got this in the mail:


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Cant wait, gd100ns-7:


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

...


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

These 5 G-Shocks.

I liked my G9010 so much I've just ordered these Mudmen to keep it company.















Replacing my badly scratched crystal G6900 with a GW6900, which was oddly cheaper than the G6900 was a year ago. The DW5600MS is to go with my DW6900MS and GD100MS-1, I think I might try and get as many as I can of the black MS series.















Thanks to a fellow WUS member, this is on it's way. I love my MTG900 even more than I thought I would, I also loved the dark metal look on my GW530 so I thought why not get the combination of both in one watch, the MTG-910DA-1. I can see myself getting a few more MTG's they are nice.


----------



## the1hatman (Feb 17, 2011)

Picked it off the Bay for $185. Figure I will prob never find it for a better price with all the original packaging intact (box, flip container, watch pillow, manual, etc.). Will be only my 2nd atomic model.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Does it count that I got the watch yesterday?

Got a GXW-56-1BJF.

Picked it off the sales forum. Got it for a little more than a regular GX-56


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Eric Haze! 
After I lost the bid on the item that the G man seller posted, I found this item that nobody bid. So I got it at a very good price. I'm very happy cause I always want this one for a long time. It arrived today. The best part is I also have a spare of the band and bezel. So I don't have to baby this one.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Off the bay..

CASIO G-SHOCK DW-6900 X-TREME FOX FIRE SILVER










CASIO G-SHOCK DW-003 GOLD G'MIX GROOVE TUNE


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally a blue king..


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

The entire set of Kings. I promise pictures when the family is all here!


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

These are picture of the exact watches I have coming in


----------



## l_cypher (Jan 2, 2010)

The G-7710-1ER. Hope it will arrice on Wednesday :-!


----------



## dirtdawg (Jun 15, 2011)

.


----------



## dirtdawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't decided yet, but one of the following is definitely going to be on my wrist this friday:









or









I'm leaning towards the white one. Just found out that we get the China signal where i live so this is going to be my first atomic. Pretty excited so i thought i would share.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

DW-5600WC


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Just ordered a G7900MS - 1B from New York (to UK). Was dispatched yesterday (Saturday) and I'm all of a titherhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-S...865999289?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item336ca3b1b9, very excited!


----------



## chas38 (Jul 21, 2010)

ashwalla said:


> Waiting for my 1st Raysman to arrive :think:


Waiting for my 1st Raysman and also the GW-9300-1JB Mudman which will go well with my atomic froggie and riseman!!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Waiting for my first Gaussman (will take a couple weeks, as it is coming from Australia). I've never even seen a Gaussman in person so I hope I like it. Anyway, it is brand new in box, just needs a battery (I hope it works). It was a great deal, so I'm excited about it.



Also waiting for another DW-5600C, pretty beat up but a steal at $25, so I am planning on restoring it.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

Received MRG-8100B (new), MRG-100 and waiting for MRG-220T and MRG-2100DJ DLC - spotting a trend here.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

MDPlatts said:


> Received MRG-8100B (new), MRG-100 and waiting for MRG-220T and MRG-2100DJ DLC - spotting a trend here.


Woooww....


----------



## Allgshock (Jun 24, 2011)

A nice frogman DW 6300-9, has long haunted him ...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hbk_99 (Jul 12, 2011)

:-di got this on its way 








gw7900


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

I got a Nigel incoming


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Already have 3 x mudman, one more isn't gonna hurt. Would like a red TLC Mudman with it's positive display but not sure where to get one. For now this will be adequate, I'm not sure why it took so long to order this one, it was the only one I wanted originally but now it will be number four Mudman.


----------



## funkysm (Mar 15, 2009)

My first G was a Riseman...now I have this on the way...








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

A prw5100g-4.


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

G-7900A-4 










And the cheapest Pro-Trek on the market (SGW-100-1VEF)...Still a beauty with nice large digits b-)


----------



## ryasja2009 (Jul 28, 2011)

DW-6100CF-3JF to join his grey brother  , and a brand new DW-8400NK......HAPPY B-DAY TO ME!!! better pics posted when they arrive.


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StephenWatch said:


> Just ordered a G7900MS - 1B from New York (to UK). Was dispatched yesterday (Saturday) and I'm all of a tither, very excited!
> 
> View attachment 531194


I am expecting wristshots when you get it!


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

The last king to complete my set.. GX56-1B


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

*My name is Stephen..... and I'm a Shockaholic* :-(

I have just bought a G Shock not 7 days ago, my 3rd in two months. I had absolutely *NO* intention whatsoever of getting anything else, then yesterday I was browsing Ebay. Saw this *GW-7900CD-9ER* listed at only £60 including P&P, it had only been on for only an hour, so I took an executive decision and hit the 'buy it now'. Brand new in box, unwanted gift - I've seen these listed for over £175 before, just couldn't resist.

If any moderators want to ban me from this forum, you'd be doing me a real favour!! :-d


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I am waiting on all these at the moment...

-White Gaussman
-Snakekiller Frogman (my #2 all time grail!)
-Ocean Grey DW-5025
-Burning red 6900
-a few GW-5000 parts (this could take months)

Okay, that's it... I am definitely taking a break for a while. I urge anyone on the sales forum NOT to sell to me if I make you an offer. :-x At least, not for a few months.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

This one is coming, multiband with a carbon fiber insert, GW-S5600-1JF:


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

kung-fusion said:


> I am waiting on all these at the moment...
> 
> -White Gaussman
> -Snakekiller Frogman (my #2 all time grail!)
> ...


Wow Kung, that's a serious haul coming your way. Can't wait to see pics of the snakekiller when you get it. I have the BR 6900 and the ocean grey and they are sweet watches, I think you'll like them a lot.

I have one incoming to add to my 6900 collection. I found the all black Bape at a price that was too good to resist. It should be here by Friday.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MDPlatts said:


> Received MRG-8100B (new), MRG-100 and waiting for MRG-220T and MRG-2100DJ DLC - spotting a trend here.


MRG-2100 is in Customs still and now waiting on a MRG-1100T (also in customs), a MRG-130T and now a MRG-1(T?)...


----------



## jasonlfc5 (Apr 23, 2009)

not so much incoming but just turned up.first impressions im not sure i like my g shocks to be bonkers and mad and this seems a bit sensible.excellent watch though.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

All of sudden they come that easily. I got two of my wish list checked off.

*Raysman*.

Got this from Tsip85. I know this g-shock is from a good care. Thanks Tsip85 for the pic.









*Camo Mudman*

I've been fighting to get one but never put enough bid to win. Suddenly this guy showed up 'new in box' with no bidder. Paid it not far from MSRP. I'm still shaking. Pic from Lelong


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, nice grab on the cammo Muddie!! And enjoy the Raysman. It's a cool, HUGE watch!!


----------



## reefdiver (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello from Greece
just ordered my first g-shock
GR-8900A-1
and surfing the internet and found your forum.
See General happy purchasers of the g-shock watches
Good luck


----------



## tnfishdaddy (Oct 18, 2011)

Just ordered a GX-56-1ACR. This makes my third G Shock in about the past 20 years. I just dug out my original, a DW-6900. It lasted about 8 years before the battery died. Instead of replacing the battery, I bought a new G Shock. Not sure of the model because it is not in front of me but it lasted 12 years before the battery died. I hope I get as long a life out of the new one. Also after discovering this website, I think I am going to try and change the battery out on my first two. That way, I will have the start of my own little collection. Dang these things are addictive the more I check this site out.


----------



## garrapata (May 15, 2011)

For the first time in a very long time.......absolutely nothing!

My poor Paypal account is down to just under $18 USD, and I don't think that will buy me anything interesting...

I have never yet bought a G-Shock with anything other than 'ebay money', which after a looooooong time buying and selling (not watches, I hasten to add) is, effectively 'free money'.

I really need to get down to doing some serious ebay trading soon, 'cos this addiction needs feeding AND SOON!!


----------



## SJL (Apr 28, 2010)

Aviation GW3000BB-1A. Arrives tomorrow. I'm pretty pumped as it's my first G. Will post pics upon arrival.


----------



## SJL (Apr 28, 2010)

SJL said:


> Aviation GW3000BB-1A. Arrives tomorrow. I'm pretty pumped as it's my first G. Will post pics upon arrival.


New topic started with pics.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

DAM you guys, i was supposed to be taking a break!!
Well i now have these two incoming.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

desire68 said:


> dam you guys, i was supposed to be taking a break!!
> Well i now have these two incoming.


lol.


----------



## caveatipse (Sep 21, 2011)

G9300bg-1


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro, it's not funny, my discipline is all messed up bruv and i just bought a load of bike parts too. I gota stop coming on this forum DAYYYMMM!
Mike



GShockMe said:


> lol.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

desire68 said:


> DAM you guys, i was supposed to be taking a break!!
> Well i now have these two incoming.


I was also trying to ease off on buying G's for a while, but I was able to get the G9200bp at a price that was too good to pass up.

Now my first riseman is on it's way to me.


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

desire68 said:


> DAM you guys, i was supposed to be taking a break!!
> Well i now have these two incoming.


Wow.. What a BREAK.. Break your promise.. LOL! Getting them both atomic? Cool..


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Actually the pics are wrong, im getting the non-atomic kings but still, this is bad bruv!
Mike 


slicksouljah said:


> Wow.. What a BREAK.. Break your promise.. LOL! Getting them both atomic? Cool..


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just made the order for a G9300-1 mudman as price dropped on amazon to 184$ for a watch impossible to find in quebec, canada its a great price + ordered a Casio Databank/calculator watch as my geeky sides needed one


----------



## l_cypher (Jan 2, 2010)

Since I "lost" my old PRW-2000 to my father, I ordered a new one just for me. It has to replace my M5600 which I lost after an accident last week.
I hope it will arrive tommorrow ;-)


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Casio Mudman GW-9300GB-1JF on its way. Will be shipped Oct 27th from Japan. I bought it from Higuchi-inc.


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Hoping to collect all the Kings, ordered today, should receive it in a couple of weeks, my second King:


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

l_cypher said:


> It has to replace my M5600 which I lost after an accident last week.
> I hope it will arrive tommorrow ;-)


What happened to it? :-/

Usually takes quite a lot to kill a G ...Or did you literally lose it and the accident was just something that distracted you?


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Just ordered this King (two kings ordered in two days):


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

Not a G but couldn't resist this one.


----------



## Yang1815 (Aug 4, 2008)

GW3000!!! Can't wait!


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Riseman for me.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

was waiting for this and it arrived yesterday.. Paw 2500-T


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

BLUE AW-500D-2ET GALAPAGOS and OntFront collab.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I have quite some outgoing watches recently. Got this incoming as a reward.


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

Not a watch, but I took the plunge on a Bergeon 6767F spring bar tool, and some straps and bezels today. I'm pretty excited for them as I have 4 different DW6900 mods planned for the month. I have been working out these mods for months, and have unopened watches just waiting for the final pieces to arrive. It's going to a busy month.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Max Cady said:


> Not a watch, but I took the plunge on a Bergeon 6767F spring bar tool, and some straps and bezels today. I'm pretty excited for them as I have 4 different DW6900 mods planned for the month. I have been working out these mods for months, and have unopened watches just waiting for the final pieces to arrive. It's going to a busy month.


That's a great quality tool! Hope you have some photos planned to show off your mods once done - good luck...


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Still working on the Kings. Going to have to sell some first, but had to add this:


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Not a G, but waiting on an all black Seiko Frankenmonster.


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

King Number 4:


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahaha, when i saw your name on this thread again i said to myself "that guy has another King" lol well done bruv, i should have this one any day now along with my GX-56-1B which will be my 4th too. So tempted to get No 5 & 6 before the year ends. I have the harder/rarer Kings already, just need the GX-56-4 and the GX-56-GB next, and of course the all new army green king when it eventually comes out!
Mike



ad33lak said:


> King Number 4:


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

My wife got this one.. WUS added another addict..LOL








cheers..


----------



## slicksouljah (Jul 31, 2011)

ad33lak said:


> King Number 4:


The more the merrier.. LOL!


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Hahaha, when i saw your name on this thread again i said to myself "that guy has another King" lol well done bruv, i should have this one any day now along with my GX-56-1B which will be my 4th too. So tempted to get No 5 & 6 before the year ends. I have the harder/rarer Kings already, just need the GX-56-4 and the GX-56-GB next, and of course the all new army green king when it eventually comes out!
> Mike


Thanks bro, I've received the GX561A, the GX564, and already had the DGK, still waiting for the GXW56E. I was hoping to have them all by end of year, but looks like I'm going to have to wait til next year. Next on my hit list is the white Dee and Ricky!!! But believe you me, I WILL get em all sooner or later LOL



slicksouljah said:


> The more the merrier.. LOL!


Working on the family tree!


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

ordered this one a while ago  I usually buy my G Shocks on ebay or Amazon.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

ad33lak here's some inspiration for ya bruv.
Got the first two of this line up in the mail yesterday and the other two were ordered yesterday. Thats the set for me(until our army green king comes out) Get em all bruv, get em all!!
Mike



ad33lak said:


> Thanks bro, I've received the GX561A, the GX564, and already had the DGK, still waiting for the GXW56E. I was hoping to have them all by end of year, but looks like I'm going to have to wait til next year. Next on my hit list is the white Dee and Ricky!!! But believe you me, I WILL get em all sooner or later LOL


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh my.. I just want probably 3 from those. This will keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## Bonky McBonk (May 20, 2011)

black GLX5600, my first

yay yay yayyayyayayayayaayay!!


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

desire68 said:


> ad33lak here's some inspiration for ya bruv.
> Got the first two of this line up in the mail yesterday and the other two were ordered yesterday. Thats the set for me(until our army green king comes out) Get em all bruv, get em all!!
> Mike


Congrats bro, u smashed it. I just have to get the white dee and ricky next! Though, I may just pull the trigger on the Black and Gold King before Christmas. Seeing as you wrapped up your King collection during your BREAK, what you looking to get next? This is one never ending story LOL


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

My first Frogman!


----------



## garnier (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks bruv, never ending story is right lol. Your totally right about me being on a break lol these G-s just keep pulling me in! When the Army green king finally arrives i'll scoop him up and then i only need to get the Frogman GWF-1000BS and i'm pretty much done! There's not a lot more that i like. I wanted to collect the 7900 series but after getting 4 of them i decided that i didn't need any more(not even the new army green one) The Nigel Sylvester was a must and so was the "Death star" aka GA100-1A1. I have a couple others that were bought cos they were "nice pieces" but apart from that i should be done. I think lol!
Mike



ad33lak said:


> Congrats bro, u smashed it. I just have to get the white dee and ricky next! Though, I may just pull the trigger on the Black and Gold King before Christmas. Seeing as you wrapped up your King collection during your BREAK, what you looking to get next? This is one never ending story LOL


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Have just ordered one of these...well it would be rude not to. I wouldn't want to let Casio down by not having this beauty in my collection.


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

nmadd said:


> My first Frogman!


And now this in the same day. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Allgshock (Jun 24, 2011)

... this beauty, my first raysman




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## time4d (Jan 1, 2011)

A Men in Yellow Riseman DW-9100 and a ARW-320 alti-depth!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Two eBay specials, both Vintage Limited editions;


----------



## EPD073 (May 10, 2010)

After stalking Ebay for months and debating between the GW3000BB-1A, GW3000BD-1A, and GW3500B-1A, I finally bought the GW3000BB-1A (white). I am hoping I will love it, especially since my wife is going to kill me when she finds out I bought another watch. She thinks the three I have now are too many as it is. I was able to justify it as one for work, one for off-duty, and one for dress, but I am out of titles/reasons now! Oh well, I think I am going to order a Ti bracelet for it from Tiktox. Ok, gotta go stare out the window for a few days and watch or UPS!


----------



## nmadd (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats! You will love it. I don't have a ton of watches, but this is easily the coolest looking one I own.

Mine says hi.


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Not incoming but my local gshock retailer is trying to get ahold of a gw3000bb (black and white) for me as nobody has this one where I live and its currently back order from casio canada. Looking to get it by christmas just got my 9300 so im good for now !


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

Casio AE1000W-1AV


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Gr-8900a-7


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

nmadd said:


> Riseman for me.


I was looking to get one myself. nice


----------



## xgen007 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got my first frogman, gwf-1000rd-4jr. Very excited.


----------



## EPD073 (May 10, 2010)

nmadd said:


> Congrats! You will love it. I don't have a ton of watches, but this is easily the coolest looking one I own.
> 
> Mine says hi.


Thanks nmadd!!!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine got some needed wrist time yesterday, enjoy!
Mike


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Penultimate G Shock for 2011:


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I simply couldn't ignore $117 and free shipping on this lovely Giez any longer, this has been in my Amazon wish list for 6 months and is now (as of five minutes ago) on it's way to me. I know some people dislike it's overly complicated (for adjustments) module but it just looks so cool. At that price I couldn't pass it by any longer. This will be only my second analog G-Shock, the first I didn't bond with at all, hopefully I have more luck with this one and it may pave the way for more analog G-Shocks, fingers crossed.

GS-1001-1A Giez









N.B. My wife has two analog G's but I have never worn them and never intend to as one is lime green and one is pink, this is suitably understated and IMHO quite classy.


----------



## Max_k20 (Sep 11, 2011)

Officially in the mail from dip n dive !!! Next one will Probably be a casio edifice I will ask for holiday (some people call that xmas) as the MIBR frogman is kinda expensive as a gift !

Edit : love to see I said I was fine for now as I got my muddie not so long ago !!!


----------



## a.sasaki15 (Oct 10, 2009)

Edifice


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

NOS MRG-210T and a DW-5000SL + black combi metal/resin strap.


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

I just ordered the new white Dee & Ricky, and recently purchased a used GD100 positive display.


----------



## Raul1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Just ordered my first Casio G-Shock, a white GLX-5600-7ER


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

I just convinced myself that I not only need a Men in Earth Blue Gulfman, but also an Orange King. Both should be flying over the ocean towards me soon! I hate the uncertain delivery time for watches from overseas, but the prices were too outrageous to pass up. Now the long wait.















These pictures were just pulled off the web.


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

Why did it throw this post in the middle of the thread?


----------



## pestilence666 (May 22, 2010)

just a 6900, nothing special


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

dobber72 said:


> Have just ordered one of these...well it would be rude not to. I wouldn't want to let Casio down by not having this beauty in my collection.
> View attachment 548911


Yeah, I like this one. It's a little more narrow in appearance than your typical 5600 (due to the bezel and dial design). I've blown my watch budget for the year, so waiting until next year to get this one too. 

Meanwhile, I picked up another vintage GL-110TC. This one has the original band intact, which is nice. I paid quite a bit more for it than my first one, but still a relatively low price for such a rare model.


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, I am done posting on this thread for a while after this. Not a G-Shock either, but this thing was way too sweet to pass up. I'm not buying any more watches. Ever. I swear.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow.. that is a cool Citizen. Where do you get it?


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

It's on sale on Amazon for like $131 and change right now. Word from over at the Citizen forum is that the numbers glow green.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Max Cady said:


> It's on sale on Amazon for like $131 and change right now. Word from over at the Citizen forum is that the numbers glow green.


Nice, it looks like a homage to the Bell & Ross Phantom, only a round version, and a much nicer price


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ I was thinking the same thing. Kind of like a Bell & Ross stealth watch (no huge prominently lumed numerals). Nice to see it's an Eco-drive. It'd be curious to see how it feels--the weight and size.


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

2 Frogs, a clear one and a black one, noice!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Christmas presents for the fam this year.
The pink for the Misses, the yellow/green for the young lad and the purple/silver for my princess. Look out for the fam group shot on Christmas day!
Mike


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the MIRB Riseman and Mudman en route. They will soon join my military fleet.













​
+ 


























​


----------



## Roger 007 (Nov 7, 2011)

In route, a GA-100 blacked out. Should have it by wednesday


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Max Cady said:


> It's on sale on Amazon for like $131 and change right now. Word from over at the Citizen forum is that the numbers glow green.


I thought that I could pass it. But it is $105 on Amazon now. Go grab it quickly.


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

Good looking Gshockme! Just called Amazon and they adjusted the price for me. Amazon has always been a pleasure to shop with. I would have paid the $170 retail, so I thought $131 was a smoking deal. $105 is even nicer. It will be in my hot little hands Thursday!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been a long time since I've been able to post in this thread. TOOOO LONG!!! But, I managed to find this rare bird and hopefully it will be here around month's end:










(Borrowed Pic)


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a Dee and Ricky white, a DW290, and a GD100 black on the way!


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

Just Ordered a G7800-1D! I've got a couple of slightly uncommon Gs (G9000-8, GW-M5600 on combo bracelet), but this one is less common and really quirky. It looks strange and has a lot of weird features like selectable bold and narrow fonts, two customizable messages, several different date layouts, EL backlight and multi-LED flash alert. It should be here the middle of next week and I'm SO STOKED!!!


----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)

Just concluded a deal with a very nice bro from this forum for this :















cant wait to get it in a couple of weeks!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Dw-8250wc-7at wccs nos


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

So i tried to take a break but i totally failed so here is my birthday present for next week(Black Titan) and my Christmas(Frogman) present. Oh and i just rescued this post from the second page, sacrilege! :roll:


----------



## estebangomez (Nov 14, 2011)

my personal gift






for the wife






and last minute addition


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Ordered another GW-5000 caseback, just to have.

Other than that, nothing coming in, and a lot that's going out. I am trying to thin my collection down to 10 watches that I will absolutely wear, and it's not easy. From now on I am going to have a strict 10 watch rule. If one comes in, one must go out.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> From now on I am going to have a strict 10 watch rule. If one comes in, one must go out.


I'm with you. I'll try to keep it in 20 for now. Then 10 later. But my trick is vintage models (like DW5600C) are excluded. ;-)

BTW I got some nice Pathfinders from the Black Friday in coming.

PAG240-8 and PRW5100G.|>


----------



## maximumsport (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a GXW56E-1 on the way should be in my hands next week!!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Your gonna love that one bruv. It looks better every time i see it.
Mike



maximumsport said:


> Got a GXW56E-1 on the way should be in my hands next week!!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i had nothing for a while then all of a sudden i have freakin 3 incoming, all dark:


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Brendansilent, why is that GD-100MS-1 calling me so much lately? i literally just added it to my watch list on e-bay and then you go and tempt some more with your incoming list bruv. This G-thing is seriously killing me, i have it bad bruv, i thought i was done lol 
Mike


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Tsip85 said:


>



Ha ha, That's my Jam'in Colors DW-6900. It's on the football field (soccer field of US), near our caravan during a vacation break in south France (near Marseilles and the Mont Ventoux).


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I figured it belonged to you or Riley because I think I borrowed the pic from the Watch Shock site. It's a great pic that really shows the cool colors of the watch and I can't wait to get mine on my wrist!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## dpba (Mar 24, 2011)

After resisting a Frogman itch. I finally gave in. A Dawn Black 25th Anniversary edition en route.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is one off my Top Ten Wishlist, Only nine to go and I'm done...yeah right!

G-5500TS-8


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah! GW-200TC-2. I always envy to see this blue face frogman on WRUW threads. Finally got one incoming. I think I've been warned "once you frog, you can't stop". :-d









Pic from primewatch


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

So...that's who I was about to get into a bidding war with!:-d Glad I stopped when I did as not to jack the price up too high!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey! Thanks. The bid was very quite until the last seconds. To tell you the truth, the winning price was the number that I put on. If there is more sniper, it would have gone.



Tsip85 said:


> So...that's who I was about to get into a bidding war with!:-d Glad I stopped when I did as not to jack the price up too high!


----------



## Caseiko (Oct 22, 2009)

Gosh..  this is a very long thread...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

My birthday and Christmas come early this year. Eagerly waiting for a used GF-1000BP. *wink wink*


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Caseiko said:


> Gosh..  this is a very long thread...


Yup...with this group, there's _*always something*_ incoming!!


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

dobber72 said:


> This is one off my Top Ten Wishlist, Only nine to go and I'm done...yeah right!
> 
> G-5500TS-8
> View attachment 567827


I really like this watch too. Congrats on the purchase and definitely post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## D. Dubya (May 30, 2011)

Just ordered a GW3000BB from Macy's today!!! Got the 25% Friends & Family discount along with an extra 15% for starting a Macy's card. This will be my first totally analog G-Shock. I'm trying to talk myself into waiting until it arrives and at least trying it on before I order the metal bracelet. We'll see how that turns out...


----------



## airrick23 (Mar 26, 2011)

pretty excited for the next few days. i got the DQM, union pegleg and stussy (jason model) coming in.


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Unplanned purchase, 33% off on Amazon plus a 10% promo code, worth a punt at 43% off retail, and I get to see what the fuss is about :-! tryna sell a few on f29 but sales are slow o|


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks to an awesome forum member here, and an "accidental" eBay bid, I have two absolute GEMS coming!!!










And this little Baby for the Mrs!!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Love this Tsip bruv, the ladies are gonna do very well this year!
Mike


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

She's definitely getting spoiled and has the bug almost as bad as myself. This is her 2nd frog and including the Baby G that IronButterfly found and sold to me, I think this will make # 14 for her! Her collection is almost as big as mine!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

My grail has arrived. The white Camo Mudman G9000MC-8 NIB!. Thanks to Time4Fun for the tip. I have fulfilled my wish list (except G9300 that I take it out since it doesn't click me anymore). Image from mygshock.


----------



## MitchCollectibles (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new here  but been lurking this forum for quite awhile now.
Really learning a lot from WUS vets.

I bought this GA120-1A last August...







Now I'm waiting for this one to arrive...







DW6900MS-1

This is really addicting!
I'm also always looking at yahoo auctions japan but don't know how to buy there...
Do they ship internationally? They accept PayPal?
*Is there a guide on how to buy there?*
LOL!

Regards,
Mitch


----------



## Roger 007 (Nov 7, 2011)

No watches in route this month (December). But I do love the GX-56's !!


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> My grail has arrived. The white Camo Mudman G9000MC-8 NIB!. Thanks to Time4Fun for the tip. I have fulfilled my wish list (except G9300 that I take it out since it doesn't click me anymore). Image from mygshock.
> 
> View attachment 572249


Where did you get this?!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

9900 Frogman stuck in customs.


----------



## glacko2021 (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually just received this


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello everybody. You guys inspired me to get 2 King G's, GB and 1A. I had a small collection about 5 years ago that was stolen out of my car and never bought a watch again. Here I am again waiting for a online G-Shock order. The wait was always fun so this is the same all over again.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Played around with my brother's MRG1100 frogman during Thanksgiving dinner. I then decided that I NEED one too, so I've got one coming hopefully today.


----------



## Max Cady (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been buying too much lately. Right now I'm waiting on a couple of obscure 6900s from Japan:















A gulfman I certainly did not need but was too cheap to pass up:








And then thanks to Sjors and the fact it's $110 shipped on Amazon right now:








Oh, and also a 25th anniversary 6900 missing the g button I bought just for the resin to dye, and a bunch of new band bezel sets from Casio parts for mods (I called for one set, and ended up spending more that I would have on a watch). I really need to stop, but hopefully I'll be posting about my D&Rs directly!


----------



## jackowacko (Feb 14, 2006)

just won this on the bay! Been wanting one for the longest time 













Pics courtesy of seller


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Right now waiting for one Casio and three Timex


cheers


----------



## BobmG8 (Jul 26, 2011)

n_wildgirl said:


>


Me Too!, I just ordered my very first G-Shock and I just received the shipping notification from Amazon. A brand new Tough Solar Atomic GW6900-1. Can't wait till I get it.


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

GW3000BD-1A. Just ordered it!


----------



## daboy (Jan 13, 2008)

gx56-1b and gx56-gb, can't wait


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tracking number received for this (thanks, Jacko!)

(borrowed pic)

and this










And Order Confirmation, but still waiting for shipping info on this:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Geezalou, are they accepting applications for teachers in Texas??? ($$$$$)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha!! As my wife said to me earlier, "At least you don't do drugs..." But at this rate, I think she might change her mind!


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Ha!! As my wife said to me earlier, "At least you don't do drugs..." But at this rate, I think she might change her mind!


Drugs are much cheaper

With regards to the thread

1000rd
204k

Thats how I roll;-)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice!! Must post pics of those two together when they come in!!


----------



## 1of2 (May 19, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Nice!! Must post pics of those two together when they come in!!


As soon as they arrive will do.... shouldnt be too long now. Hopefully by Wednesday or Thursday as long as I am not Customised when they enter the country, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Got a G-9300GY coming this week, pretty excited!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

--New DW-5600C band and bezel.

--Old, beat up Marlin (I don't know if this will arrive or not, the tracking number is not found in JapanPost) :think:


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

1.) GX-56-1BDR
Haven't seen one in person... hoping it won't be too big. Chose it over the other gx56s, because currently it's the only one with a positive display. Would have preferred a non-tinted display, and not too fond of gold highlights. I just needed to have a king, though.

2.) G9000-8V
Saw it recently in someones G-Shock collection, in another thread. Checked out some videos on youtube... saw its cool alarm illumination features. Also, needed a non-black G-Shock for the collection.

3.) GRX5600A-4
Christmas gift for my sister. She'll use the tide info for skimboarding, and the dual timer feature for exercise routines.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

dmc-01, too right bruv, you NEED to have a king lol!
Mike


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

well, i bought both of these before and gave them to friends as presents, so now i ordered them both again to keep for myself.

it's MS time for me!!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

BRENDAN!! You keep showing me this GD100MS-1 bruv and i'm really trying not to buy any more for now lol!
Mike


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike, you're obviously not trying too hard. Everyone around here knows the trick. If you don't want to be tempted ot buy another G, stay off the WUS. Maybe I should reccomend the Net Nanny to you. It's what we use to block, or allow a specific list of web pages for our kids!

@Brenden...congrats! But don't you know the "standard" is to buy them in 3s now??!!??


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

[email protected] the "net nanny" My restraining skillz are better than they were so its easier to look at the eye candy and leave it alone lol!
Mike


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I accidentally won a frogman on ebay last night. I'm not doing very well at narrowing my collection down to ten.... One step forward, two steps back. Actually, I think I am down to 24, so I'm making progress


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i am also using the rule of 10 (it fits, g-shocks follow a 3 x 10 rule, so i will too) but i just sold two, so i had to replace with 2 more. thats it!! when the green King finally arrives, i'll have to make a decision on which one has to go.

@desire - dude, there is a guy selling them for 59.99 on ebay, free shipping, and he has a few left. BUY THE DAMN THING already!! this is my second one! 

also, if you are on WUS actively, you are FAIR GAME and we are not required to hold back on account of your wallet


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheers Brendan, done and done. Ya know what, forget the "i'm done thing" when one i like comes up, if i have the funds i'll just grab it! There ya go, i've said it!
Mike


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a purple gd100 and a new era 6900 on pre order|>


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

BrendanSilent;4528606(it fits said:


> Hmmm...I _guess_ I could do this, but I'd have to find 3 or 4 to let go of....then that will put me at 3 x 10!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

This set of four watches arrived within the last two weeks:



















Two of the most classic screw-back case G-Shocks with EL back light, plus completely finished metal case underneath the bezel. |>


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

Unless I'm getting ripped off, I just ordered one of these. b-)










* Giez GS1050-1A*


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

It's been a big December. I'm actually glad they pushed the Army Green King back. 

Incoming:

GA111DR-7A (2) - Dee and Ricky is a must have this holiday season. I will be converting one to the black resin since the first D&R eluded me.
GWF1000-1 - My first atomic Frog. Already bought the Burning Red resin to make as close a BR Frog as I can.
DW6900MC-7A - My grail that I finally managed to snag, used, but not too abused hopefully. This will yield me 1 Buzzbait (banner G) finally, the G that started the madness for me.

I'd like to say I'm spent for the holiday season, but if some deals are out there...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Gulfman GW-9110-1JF, just ordered and on the way from Japan. Hopefully will be here in a few days.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

While I miss the boat on D&R2 hunt, I found this man in rescue orange Mudman on the bay at $85. There is something that I like about this generation of Mudman. I have 5 of them already. BTW, the seller has 7 left in stock.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Finally pulled the trigger on a Pulsar PQ2003 - has been on my wish list for quite some time now - seriously this watch makes a G-Shock look like a relict from the 80s:





I hope it gets here before x-mas, but I have my doubts about that. Customs can be slow.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

finally got my two FCs


----------



## Rufioprc88 (Jun 25, 2011)

DW-6600C-1V


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

A bit of inspiration, some sweet photos from bellonautomatic84 and a slight price drop on Amazon US means this has been ordered and is on it's way.

GLX-5600B-8








I love my recently arrived G5500TS-8 and saw a corking deal on Amazon UK for this, so snapped it up.

G-5500TS-9


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, the eBay gods were good to me this week. A rather uncommon to find used G-2300EB turned up, with only a day long auction. Strange. Anyway, it meant fewer bidders and so I managed to win it.









Only some minor yellowing going on. Overall in excellent shape for less than $30 shipped. The G-2300 is a great "work horse" G-Shock series. It's solar without atomic, rugged high protection bezel, easy-to-push buttons, very comfortable wristband (one of Casio's best resin strap designs), easy to read LCD, nice "pie chart" battery level indicator with tasteful brushed metallic ring around it, and an option to turn off the LCD display. The alarm isn't the loudest, but it's OK and runs for 20 seconds (can't stand ones that stop at 10 seconds). Oddly enough, even with all of the screen real estate on this module there is no time display in STW and CDT modes. A nitpick flaw, but not critical for me. I was able to time adjust my G-2310-1 to within +2 secs/mo accuracy.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Xevious, glad that went to a forum member. I was watching it and highly considering going after it for a dye job. Think I had the first bid ad about $5 and could see it as going to sell around $30. Great deal and I'm glad we didn't get in a bidding war!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Sedi said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Pulsar PQ2003 - has been on my wish list for quite some time now - seriously this watch makes a G-Shock look like a relict from the 80s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam this forum!! Up until watching this video, I was really happy with my G Shocks, but that Pulsar is soooo sweet - Thanks Sedi, another obsession, just what I need....:roll:


----------



## 9 iron (Dec 8, 2009)

Baby G blue whale incoming for my 7 year old daughter, her first real watch.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tsip85 said:


> Xevious, glad that went to a forum member. I was watching it and highly considering going after it for a dye job. Think I had the first bid ad about $5 and could see it as going to sell around $30. Great deal and I'm glad we didn't get in a bidding war!
> 
> Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


Thanks! _(tip of hat)_ Well, I certainly appreciate your bidding restraint. b-) You can be sure I won't bid on the next one, so no competition from me. Funny, I thought this was an older issue, but according to WatchShock, this is a 2011 released watch. I'm going to see if there's any way to bleach the yellowing out. If not, then yeah, it'll be a good RIT dye candidate. I'd probably do a medium indigo blue.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

9 iron said:


> Baby G blue whale incoming for my 7 year old daughter, her first real watch.


I got one for my 10 year old niece, and the band was quite a bit big on her. I ended up buying a velcro strap as a substitute. I don't much care for those, but it'll do the job for a couple of years until her wrist is large enough for the original band.


----------



## SlowTwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

new member here- just ordered my first G yesterday. It is the 9300 mudman GY from Japan. It's a gift from my parents as I am going into the Army- active duty and need a watch of this caliber. I chose the Atomic version from Japan for use when stationed/based overseas. Army strong. Hooah.


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

SlowTwitch said:


> new member here- just ordered my first G yesterday. It is the 9300 mudman GY from Japan. It's a gift from my parents as I am going into the Army- active duty and need a watch of this caliber. I chose the Atomic version from Japan for use when stationed/based overseas. Army strong. Hooah.


Good for you. I was debating buying the Limited Edition Grey Mudman 9300 here in US, the website probably only had a couple as they sold out. It was selling for the MSRP and I missed it. Very disappointing, I won't hesitate next time I see one for the MSRP.


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

SlowTwitch said:


> new member here- just ordered my first G yesterday. It is the 9300 mudman GY from Japan. It's a gift from my parents as I am going into the Army- active duty and need a watch of this caliber. I chose the Atomic version from Japan for use when stationed/based overseas. Army strong. Hooah.


Nice choice! I love the 9300GY. If I could find one for MSRP I'd buy it.


----------



## SlowTwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

Beefy said:


> Nice choice! I love the 9300GY. If I could find one for MSRP I'd buy it.


thank you! I chose the GY as I need the most discrete color possible to avoid not being to code/flashy. I loved the red accents but I couldn't get over how sleek the green was. I don't see the "ltd gold version" going well while in field training. Just hope the negative display will still be legible. I clearly didn't pay MSRP.. a tad more. All said and done, it was $393 but included shipping.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd already blown my watch budget for the year, but one watch on my wish list came up and I had to bid on it. I didn't think I'd win, but somehow my low bid nabbed it (thanks to Yahoo Japan!). A DW-5025D Ocean Gray 25th limited edition. It is used, but basically mint condition with the special locker box. I really like the gold and gray color scheme... very striking. There's a Gulfman limited edition version styled like this and I was seriously bummed that I missed bidding on the one kung-fusion sold recently. I may have to wait another year to find a used one. Meanwhile, I'll be happy with the DW-5025D.  The great thing about these is that there are plenty of spare bands in stock (I also see them listed on eBay frequently), although they're pretty resilient against color fade (unlike the soft "jelly" type bands).


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

xevious said:


> I'd already blown my watch budget for the year, but one watch on my wish list came up and I had to bid on it. I didn't think I'd win, but somehow my low bid nabbed it (thanks to Yahoo Japan!). A DW-5025D Ocean Gray 25th limited edition. It is used, but basically mint condition with the special locker box. I really like the gold and gray color scheme... very striking. There's a Gulfman limited edition version styled like this and I was seriously bummed that I missed bidding on the one kung-fusion sold recently. I may have to wait another year to find a used one. Meanwhile, I'll be happy with the DW-5025D.  The great thing about these is that there are plenty of spare bands in stock (I also see them listed on eBay frequently), although they're pretty resilient against color fade (unlike the soft "jelly" type bands).
> 
> View attachment 582195


So you're the one who won that


----------



## Jiggyseb (Jun 10, 2009)

been a long time since I get some me a g shock I think my latest was the King dgk and I hope Ill love my next two is the man in dark purple frogman http://watchshock.com/archive/Casio/G-Shock/Frogman/GF-1000BP/Gf-1000BP










and the second one is a pro trek *PRG130Y-1DR

*








I just can wait I think I pull the trigger on this frog cuz I realy love that dgk king and I didnt see the new frogman generation sooooooo gotta have one 
http://[URL=http://watchshock.com/a...k/Frogman/GF-1000BP/GF-1000BP.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

xevious said:


> I'd already blown my watch budget for the year, but one watch on my wish list came up and I had to bid on it. I didn't think I'd win, but somehow my low bid nabbed it (thanks to Yahoo Japan!). A DW-5025D Ocean Gray 25th limited edition. It is used, but basically mint condition with the special locker box. I really like the gold and gray color scheme... very striking. There's a Gulfman limited edition version styled like this and I was seriously bummed that I missed bidding on the one kung-fusion sold recently. I may have to wait another year to find a used one. Meanwhile, I'll be happy with the DW-5025D.  The great thing about these is that there are plenty of spare bands in stock (I also see them listed on eBay frequently), although they're pretty resilient against color fade (unlike the soft "jelly" type bands).


DW-5025D ocean grey is an awesome watch. I wore mine last weekend. Speaking of DW-5000's, I am thrilled I just won an auction for a DW-5025 Rising White for $79 shipped, complete with 25th anniversary tin! Supposedly like new, only worn a couple times... we'll see. I don't like to count my chickens before they hatch. I am planning to swap out the white resin for black and reverse the display to make it positive.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

kung-fusion said:


> DW-5025D ocean grey is an awesome watch. I wore mine last weekend. Speaking of DW-5000's, I am thrilled I just won an auction for a DW-5025 Rising White for $79 shipped, complete with 25th anniversary tin! Supposedly like new, only worn a couple times... we'll see. I don't like to count my chickens before they hatch. I am planning to swap out the white resin for black and reverse the display to make it positive.


Yeah, the clear gray resin coupled with gold accents is terrific looking. I'm having a feeling that it's going to unseat my GW-M5600BC as a top favorite in the 5600 series.

About a year ago, I was keeping an eye out for used DW-5025 rising whites on eBay, as they seemed to be popping up quite a bit. The lowest I saw one go for was $79. For some reason, I got distracted by other watch models and never pulled the trigger. Lately I noticed they've been going for $100 or more. I didn't see any go for $79... was it eBay?


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

The last two remaining Dee & Rickys (in a shop) for which I paid retail for this morning. Hoooting!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

xevious said:


> Yeah, the clear gray resin coupled with gold accents is terrific looking. I'm having a feeling that it's going to unseat my GW-M5600BC as a top favorite in the 5600 series.
> 
> About a year ago, I was keeping an eye out for used DW-5025 rising whites on eBay, as they seemed to be popping up quite a bit. The lowest I saw one go for was $79. For some reason, I got distracted by other watch models and never pulled the trigger. Lately I noticed they've been going for $100 or more. I didn't see any go for $79... was it eBay?


Yes, it was a poorly listed auction. The seller listed it as a "1545" G-shock, but the pics clearly showed it was a Rising White. He listed it by the module number, see?

Casio G-Shock Watch 1545 25th Anniversary Limited Edition White | eBay


----------



## MrSicEm (Dec 9, 2011)

New Member Here...I have got it BAD! Three Watches in Three Weeks! First 9300GY Mudman, the next week a PRG 2500-1 Protrek and the one one the way...............Drum roll please.................My first Frogman!!! I am pumped! The "Final Edition" 200z was shipped tonight! Should Make it for Christmas! My two daughters are making me wrap it...put it under the tree...without looking at it! Thanks to Tsip85 for his guidance and answering alot of questions! Wrist Pics will Come!


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

MrSicEm said:


> *New Member Here...I have got it BAD!*


I feel your pain! Congrats on the incoming Frogman!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

kung-fusion said:


> Yes, it was a poorly listed auction. The seller listed it as a "1545" G-shock, but the pics clearly showed it was a Rising White. He listed it by the module number, see?
> 
> Casio G-Shock Watch 1545 25th Anniversary Limited Edition White | eBay


Ah, now I see what you mean by your caution on the real condition. The seller doesn't have a very good track record so far. But anyway, good spot on the auction, how they listed the module instead of the model number. Definitely a good price. I too don't really care for the negative display on these, so I agree with your intention. You could also get an Ocean Gray band for like $30 shipped, which I think would look pretty cool mated to a black bezel.


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

Incoming!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck getting that one off your wrist, Beefy!


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Good luck getting that one off your wrist, Beefy!


I've loved that watch ever since I first saw it. I just got my first GShock a week ago (GS1050) and this will be my third already! I get my second one on Christmas from the other half. :-d

I need to stop coming onto this site for a while! :rodekaart


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)

none now. I just got all of my watches in and the last one being the New Era one.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nothing to see here, move along swiftly please lol.
Mike


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Beefy said:


> I need to stop coming onto this site for a while! :rodekaart


Well, that's easy enough to do...and it will help you stop buying more Gs. Isn't that right, Mike??:-d:-d


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahahahahahah!, i was just waiting for a dig form my good ol mate Tsip aka G-Shock purchaser extraordinair Looooool
Mike



Tsip85 said:


> Well, that's easy enough to do...and it will help you stop buying more Gs. Isn't that right, Mike??:-d:-d


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Beefy said:


> I need to stop coming onto this site for a while! :rodekaart


There are two sites that I need to stop visiting. This WUS and the bay. Both are difficult to avoid since I also need them to thin my collection. That being said, I just got this GIEZ GS-1100BR while I'm trying to get rid of my watches. o|

This GIEZ will accompany my MTG-1000BR. So I have 2 out of 4 from this 2008 rose gold release.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Nothing to see here, move along swiftly please lol.
> Mike


Congratulations on the incoming GD-100MS, Mike. Oh.. I forgot to warn you, the backlight of this watch is super bright! I don't understand why it is in a MS series when an enemy can see you from a far distance whenever you light up the backlight. :-s Pic from ok-watch.


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)

first G is incoming...G9000MS-1...waiting patiently...:roll:


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up GShockMe. That is VERY bright isn't it! I have the Nigel Sylvester and it's bright but not that bright lol. I like it!
Mike



GShockMe said:


> Congratulations on the incoming GD-100MS, Mike. Oh.. I forgot to warn you, the backlight of this watch is super bright! I don't understand why it is in a MS series when an enemy can see you from a far distance whenever you light up the backlight. :-s Pic from ok-watch.
> 
> View attachment 585363


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

baby g BLX-100-1C (black n gold)
baby g bga200-7e (white analog digi)
baby g BG-169R-8D (smoky)
They are gifts for tomorrow, but they are stuck on customs. No gifts on 24th this year.

Gravity defier 1250d
9300GB
Almost got a 9300GY this morning, but the freaking paypal...


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

johnny.bravus said:


> View attachment 585551
> 
> baby g BLX-100-1C (black n gold)
> baby g bga200-7e (white analog digi)
> ...


Nice! What was wrong with PayPal? I have a GY on the way and can't wait!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Beefy said:


> Nice! What was wrong with PayPal? I have a GY on the way and can't wait!


Actually I don´t think it was the paypal, but they just gave me the "wrong" message on both cards, and there is funds. Maybe the cc companys just blocked the shopping... It would be a very nice deal. But it´s ok, I bought too many already. You know, Tsip influence (mind control).


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

johnny.bravus said:


> Actually I don´t think it was the paypal, but they just gave me the "wrong" message on both cards, and there is funds. Maybe the cc companys just blocked the shopping... It would be a very nice deal. But it´s ok, I bought too many already. You know, Tsip influence (mind control).


What was the deal? I'd buy another as a gift if I could get a really good deal. :-d

Hell, I'd even buy it for ya and ship it to ya if you still want it. Happy to help if I can. |>


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Beefy said:


> What was the deal? I'd buy another as a gift if I could get a really good deal. :-d
> 
> Hell, I'd even buy it for ya and ship it to ya if you still want it. Happy to help if I can. |>


I´ll PM you.
Thanks man, really apreciate it. But the deal is gone ... :-(


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

johnny.bravus said:


> I´ll PM you.
> Thanks man, really apreciate it. But the deal is gone ... :-(


That sucks. :-(

Let me know if another comes up and I can help you get it in any way. :-!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

mike! finally grabbed an MS-1, huh? except for frog friday, ive been wearing mine for days now.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah bruv, i finally caved in lol
Mike



BrendanSilent said:


> mike! finally grabbed an MS-1, huh? except for frog friday, ive been wearing mine for days now.


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes....I haven't received the other, but I've done it again....Might have to just pick a favorite and sell the other...


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I can already answer that one for you ...you're going to LOVE the 9300! So, to save you the trouble and confusion, I'll just PM you my address and you can have the 9110 forwarded this way. 

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Beefy,
You are indeed infected bruv lol!
Mike



Beefy said:


> Yes....I haven't received the other, but I've done it again....Might have to just pick a favorite and sell the other...


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

I blame you guys! It makes me feel better, anyway....:-d


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Feb 5, 2009)

Waiting for this to arrive. Should arrive by Tuesday! xD


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

Coming very soon 

I haven't seen it in person ever. The gold model looked like it had better contrast but cost about $50 more. I wanted both, but I settled for 1...for now.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

FireMedic1343 said:


> Coming very soon
> 
> I haven't seen it in person ever. The gold model looked like it had better contrast but cost about $50 more. I wanted both, but I settled for 1...for now.


You made the right choice if you are worried about legibility. I have all three versions of the mudman, and the gold was so frustrating I reversed the display to make it positive.

On a side note, I just won this on ebay:



I sold my ICERC version of this frog, because it was worth more and I didn't want to wear it because of that... this one I can see myself wearing. Plus, this one has an interesting backlight, whereas the ICERC had nothing in the backlight (the only ICERC that doesn't have a whale, as far as I know). This version has the torpedo-riding frog, which is one of the main reasons I wanted it!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad I didn't bid on that one, although I was VERY close! I'm sure you would have come out on top anyhow, but I'd have run up the price for you a little. I'll just wait 'til you decide it's not one of your "10." Or 15, or is it up to 25 now???


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> You made the right choice if you are worried about legibility. I have all three versions of the mudman, and the gold was so frustrating I reversed the display to make it positive.
> 
> On a side note, I just won this on ebay:
> 
> ...


Very nice win! And thx for the info on the contrast. I was a bit worried.


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

YES


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, that didn't last long. Post one pic and put it in the mailbox, please! Thanks, Brendan!!










Besides...I'm just helping out for a good cause...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i cant keep a secret to save my life.

my new incoming is....

THIS!!









WOHOOOO!!!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

My first and probably last MR-G, MRG-121T-8A.


----------



## Jiggyseb (Jun 10, 2009)

BrendanSilent said:


> i cant keep a secret to save my life.
> 
> my new incoming is....
> 
> ...


Whoa that one is big nasty beautiful ! the waiting will be the hardest thing.....congrats


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Your gonna LOVE it! Congrats bruv!
Mike



BrendanSilent said:


> i cant keep a secret to save my life.
> 
> my new incoming is....
> 
> ...


----------



## izayuh (Dec 25, 2011)

YEAH BUDDY!!!!


----------



## izayuh (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

FireMedic1343 said:


> View attachment 585958
> 
> 
> Coming very soon
> ...


Just pulled the trigger too!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Got home from work, and in some hours I´ll pick my 9300GB at the post office. How am I supposed to sleep now??


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

I'm hoping to get a GD-100a, but my trader is on vacation, so I'll have to wait............:roll:


----------



## FireMedic1343 (Dec 18, 2011)

johnny.bravus said:


> Got home from work, and in some hours I´ll pick my 9300GB at the post office. How am I supposed to sleep now??


I wish I could go to pick my 9300GY, I have to wait for the postman to come to me today...

Then off to the movies with the wife to watch MI, I've heard there was a G sighting as usual.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tsip85 said:


> Xevious, glad that went to a forum member. I was watching it and highly considering going after it for a dye job. Think I had the first bid ad about $5 and could see it as going to sell around $30. Great deal and I'm glad we didn't get in a bidding war!


Well, you were fortunate not to have bid on it. The seller screwed me.
Oh, the watch arrived working and looked fine... until I turned it over and noticed that the gasket was partially exposed. :rodekaart This is a solar watch, so the battery shouldn't need to be replaced. It's a 2010/2011 release after all! Well, with a bit of dread, I opened up the back. What greeted me was a battery sticking up on an angle. The battery clip was not fastened, because it was BENT. And, the anchor point was broken. Finally... the bugger put the WRONG battery in it. They stuck in a CR-1620. This watch requires an ML-2016.

So, a new thing to add to the checklist. IF it's a solar watch, find out if the seller replaced the battery. Some of these schmucks stick the watch in a drawer, the thing runs down, and so they replace the battery thinking this is necessary. And this idiot, I-D-I-O-T, tries to do it himself, not knowing how to properly release the battery and break the darn clip anchor. o|


----------



## ebShock (Jan 4, 2011)

GW-3000BB-1A will be here Thursday


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

xevious said:


> Well, you were fortunate not to have bid on it. The seller screwed me.
> Oh, the watch arrived working and looked fine... until I turned it over and noticed that the gasket was partially exposed. :rodekaart This is a solar watch, so the battery shouldn't need to be replaced. It's a 2010/2011 release after all! Well, with a bit of dread, I opened up the back. What greeted me was a battery sticking up on an angle. The battery clip was not fastened, because it was BENT. And, the anchor point was broken. Finally... the bugger put the WRONG battery in it. They stuck in a CR-1620. This watch requires an ML-2016.
> 
> So, a new thing to add to the checklist. IF it's a solar watch, find out if the seller replaced the battery. Some of these schmucks stick the watch in a drawer, the thing runs down, and so they replace the battery thinking this is necessary. And this idiot, I-D-I-O-T, tries to do it himself, not knowing how to properly release the battery and break the darn clip anchor. o|


That´s a really bad story. Did you try to contact the idiot, I mean, the seller?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

That sucks! Is it anything repairable? Re-aligning the gasket and replacing the propper battery won't be a problem. But, do you think it's possible to rig a way to hold the battery in? I wonder if a small piece of duct tape could do the trick?


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

wow that is poo. hope you can work it out somehow.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Thanks. I took some hi-res photos, uploaded them, and sent a link to the seller. I'm hoping they'll either give me a full refund in return for the watch or compensate for a replacement battery. I haven't heard back yet. The gasket was easily put back in place... The bent up clip doesn't prevent the battery from making contact. The watch does work... Anyway, it will be possible to repair it, but it won't look like OEM inside. It just ticks me off how some people can be so careless.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A Dee & Ricky all the way from Spain. Can't believe a shop still had one left.


----------



## Costa_Vicentina (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally arrived in Portugal. Lack come to my house


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I lucked out. The seller got back to me and said he'd be OK with a partial refund or return. Partial works out best for both involved. Now, time to get out the Marine Tex to rebuilt the anchor point for the battery clip and get an ML-2016 on order.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

This thread needs to go away so I'll quit wanting to post in it! But who can pass up a Men in Smoke Raysman??!!



Yeah, that makes 4 incoming...probably time to start getting some "outgoing!"


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahahaha, 4 incoming. There's no name for what you have bruv lol
Mike



Tsip85 said:


> This thread needs to go away so I'll quit wanting to post in it! But who can pass up a Men in Smoke Raysman??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes 4 incoming...probably time to start getting some "outgoing!"


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Tsip85 said:


> This thread needs to go away so I'll quit wanting to post in it! But who can pass up a Men in Smoke Raysman??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes 4 incoming...probably time to start getting some "outgoing!"


Nice! I like it almost as much as the Men In Smoke Gulfman limited edition which... is gnawing at me to get at some point. ;-) Yeah, it's hard to resist these buggers.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Like a MIS Gulfman, but nearly twice it's size! There's just something about the big Gs that draw me to them. can't stay away!!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I have 7 incoming, including one mega grail, so I am going to be selling off a bunch of G's in the coming weeks... I was planning to thin the herd before, but this is no mercy time...


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


> I have 7 incoming, including one mega grail, so I am going to be selling off a bunch of G's in the coming weeks... I was planning to thin the herd before, but this is no mercy time...


Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing what you have to sell too.


----------



## rjt65 (May 30, 2009)

Ordered the yellow froggy finally...a few hours ago!!!


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I've got two dee and rickys coming from the Netherlands thanks to a tip off from Sjors in his 50 Gs post and two illest 6900s on the way.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Finally pulled the trigger on a G-8100 - it's a G-8100A-3ER to be precise. I got a soft spot for the less popular models and the sci-fi looks of the G-8100 always appealed to me. Module is pretty good too and it was one of the cheapest models on amazon right now :-d. It will probably arrive monday or tuesday - expect a review :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

yo Tsip, thats a lovely Raysman!! really like it.

well, i swore i was taking a break after my BR frog, but i already have this incoming; why oh why wont the g's leave me alone!!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Saying you are going to take a break is another way of saying you just haven't found one you really want yet


----------



## G-ShowOff (Oct 25, 2010)

New year new King G.........GX56GB-1

Anyone else start off the new year right with a new G-shock!?!:-!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm telling you, Brendan, it's this damn thread...it needs to go away!! Like the new GD100, too bad you sold off all the rest...nothing to swap parts with anymore!! As far as the New Year goes, I'm on the search for a GW6900A-9 for a good price. Only found one on eBay, but hoping another pops up. If the wife says you "gotta have it," well I guess that means I've got to have it!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Tsip85 said:


> I'm on te search for a GW6900A-9 for a good price.


Good choice:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i can pick up nearly any of the gd-100's later, theyre still widely available. had to get that frog. 

but the GD-100PS-3 is the playset one, which i gather won't be around forever. had to jump on it.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't argue with that reasoning one bit!! And it looks like the GW6900-9 will be incoming sooner than I expected! 

Edit: Make it official. Now I've got to find a way to have my wife see Chris Martin wearing the MIBR 6900!


(pic borrowed)


----------



## Berserker26 (Jun 28, 2010)

Have this in transit as I write this:


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

I've actually got this in the mail today. Been looking at it for some time but I never really pulled the trigger. Now am really glad I bought it. Looks great irl, not at all like many of the photos I've seen. Maybe this isn't meant to be photographed...

Behold the G-5500TS-8ER


----------



## a.sasaki15 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a Giez GS1050 incoming. I seriously cannot wait.....









Here's a pic a pic I found from some website...I can't wait for this to be on my wrist....


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have my first new G in a while coming in, a GW-200MS. I have always wanted a froggie, and decided that it was now or never to get a BNIB example of the particular model that I wanted for a reasonable price. Very excited to get my greasy little paws on it, though it has yet to be put in the mail o|


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Does Frog resin count as incoming?
Mike


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

desire68 said:


> Does Frog resin count as incoming?
> Mike


Of course it does. I've even counted springbars as incoming


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Got these 2 coming my way.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

desire68 said:


> Does Frog resin count as incoming?
> Mike


Sure! I think I know which resin sets are you ordering ;-). I ordered the BP's resin set myself, should be here next week.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Come on then George bruv, what did i order lol?
Mike



GTR83 said:


> Sure! I think I know which resin sets are you ordering ;-). I ordered the BP's resin set myself, should be here next week.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@desire68 - since "someone" got himself the BR, then I think you got the BS! :-d


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Erm sorry George but your wrong bruv lol Let me give you a hint "my avatar" lol
Mike



GTR83 said:


> @desire68 - since "someone" got himself the BR, then I think you got the BS! :-d


----------



## G-ShowOff (Oct 25, 2010)

Just arrived King "Stealth"..... 

No weapons - forum rule #7
pic deleted


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

desire68 said:


> Erm sorry George but your wrong bruv lol Let me give you a hint "my avatar" lol
> Mike


Then Scuderia's intel was reversed - so it WAS you who got the BR set :-d


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Then Scuderia's intel was reversed - so it WAS you who got the BR set :-d


Man, I asked him to get me one, there´s none else? Damn you Mike!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry guy's, i've been after a spare set for my MIBR ever since i got it. Now she will be complete. I read somewhere that spare resin for the BS is almost impossible to get and you would need to send your Frog to Casio Japan where they would replace the resin for you so no spares. If thats the case i'll just be very careful with mine cos it aint leaving my sight EVER!
Mike


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Sorry guy's, i've been after a spare set for my MIBR ever since i got it. Now she will be complete. I read somewhere that spare resin for the BS is almost impossible to get and you would need to send your Frog to Casio Japan where they would replace the resin for you so no spares. If thats the case i'll just be very careful with mine cos it aint leaving my sight EVER!
> Mike


Thanx for giving me hope! :-|


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

jb, no negative vibe intended bruv lol. that was just for the BS. The BP and the RD should still be available, i think?
Mike



johnny.bravus said:


> Thanx for giving me hope! :-|


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I told myself to stay only in the selling page on the bay. I failed. Who can resist Parra for $125. Not sure that I'll wear it though but the color combination is so sweet. I also pick up another Ke$ha Baby-G for mrs. It's on sale at karmaloop for $74. The curse is true. If I said I'm thinning my collection, I'll end up buying more :roll:.


----------



## ghjjgbv45 (Jan 5, 2012)

Timex Expedition

cheers


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

ghjjgbv45 said:


> Timex Expedition
> cheers ​


God bless you. :-d


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

A spare bezel for my 5600WC.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Bah, I hate from Japan and my weak will. Pulled the trigger on one of these...


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

Hmmmm.... combination of Fromjapan.co.jp with weak will, my diagnosis? "You're already dead" :-d


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

ggyy1276 said:


> Hmmmm.... combination of Fromjapan.co.jp with weak will, my diagnosis? "You're already dead" :-d


Well, my bank balance will be. I've already spotted my next target on it.


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

For the time being.... Nothing incoming. First purchase of 2012 can't be far though....

**edit** 
And just like that, we have a G-Shock GD100PS-3 on the way. 

**edited edit**
And it looks like the second wave of Illest G's came in. One on it's way.


----------



## buffalowings (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't buy much... 5600a3 army green, 5600cc-2 mettalic blue, and a gd200 in black..now that purple mudman and the gulfman are starting to look tempting


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

After 8 years of "normal" watches, I'm back with the G's :-!
Hoping to get a Gulfman next week...


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on the Illest G-Shock today. I'm happy but my bank account is furious.


----------



## rjt65 (May 30, 2009)

Received on Friday My Yellow Froggy!!!! my first Frog, but not last I assure you!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

rjt65 said:


> my first Frog, but not last I assure you!


The first Frog is NEVER the last!! Only the begining to an addiction, my friend. Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## jrxs-r (Jan 1, 2012)

Got a PRG-200T-7D coming... should have it here in the next 24 hours or so!


----------



## mustang209 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ordered a DW5600MS-1 should get here Tuesday


----------



## monsterorange (Jul 31, 2010)

Just been bitten by the G-Shock bug and ordered my first one, a GA-100-1A1ER. I think it looks awesome in all black. I had a hard time choosing between the looks of the GA-100 and the features of the Riseman so may end up getting one of those as well.


----------



## wolw (Jan 1, 2012)

Found a sparsely used SPW-1000 on eBay Germany, not many found it since it missed the model number 

Should arrive in a day or two.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Got this little 5600 beauty incoming.


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

Got the King, the GX56-1B with the yellow LCD display incoming.


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

Since I'm so glad to be back on. I have gone a little G crazy and purchased theses LOL LOL 
























.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mecha-Shock said:


> Since I'm so glad to be back on. I have gone a little G crazy and purchased theses LOL LOL
> View attachment 597018
> View attachment 597019
> View attachment 597023
> ...


That's a nice stash that's on it's way to you. I'm just about to put the Jason with the cloth strap up on the sales forum. Wish I would've done it a little sooner, maybe we could've helped each other out. Enjoy the new watches.


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

It's coming (non-atomic version)! :-D


----------



## wolw (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife asked me to order a BLX-1001B, so she has that one incoming. The "I want a new watch too" nerve struck me too (you know what I mean ;-)). What are the odds to find a whatchoholic wife ? :-d
I've already been looking at the SGW-400 as a casual evening watch, when I found out the asking price for the SGW400H-1BV (black with resin band) in Sweden was $328 I hit the "buy it now" button for the slightly more expensive SGW-400HD-1BV which doesn't seem available in Sweden at all (and $78 incl. shipping was a bit more humane).


----------



## maxinflixion (May 18, 2009)

guilherme said:


> It's coming (non-atomic version)! :-D
> 
> View attachment 597534


What model is this?


----------



## Erpelstein (Dec 9, 2011)

I ordered a G-8900A-7 in Singapore today. 
Of all the white G-Shocks I think this is the most beautiful one and has a great module too.
|>
Here is a great review of it:


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Cheating on my Gs!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes you are, but i can't lie, that is so nice!
Mike



n_wildgirl said:


> Cheating on my Gs!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

n_wildgirl said:


> Cheating on my Gs!


That's a very cool Seiko.


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

maxinflixion said:


> What model is this?


Protrek PRG-200GB-3.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I just posted this pic in WRUW but (what the hell) here's a wrist shot of my new Illest G-Shock that just arrived. Not sure if anyone has posted a wrist shot yet or not but here it is. Great watch. I wasn't sure I was doing the right thing at $245 but I'm stoked I bought it now.


----------



## Eminem (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got my DW6900SB-2 yesterday at 17:00,






and I am waiting for my GA100A-7A in the mail...although it just left Texas!


----------



## DWlimited (Oct 29, 2011)

incoming:
1. Froggie 1000bp
2. G-shock x illest

but every cent spent is justified!!!


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Yes you are, but i can't lie, that is so nice!
> Mike





GShockMe said:


> That's a very cool Seiko.


I would not cheat on my Gs with an ugly watch!
Thanks guys ;-)


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a second GX56 King incoming. This time around the black GX56-1A with the negative LCD screen. I already own the GX56-1B King with the yellow LCD screen.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Norrie said:


> I just posted this pic in WRUW but (what the hell) here's a wrist shot of my new Illest G-Shock that just arrived. Not sure if anyone has posted a wrist shot yet or not but here it is. Great watch. I wasn't sure I was doing the right thing at $245 but I'm stoked I bought it now.
> 
> View attachment 598180


Congrats on getting it. Mine just got shipped out today.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Two Illests arrived yesterday and two Dee & Rickys today (from the Netherlands). It's been a good week!


----------



## meyekulbayrd (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a GX56-1B coming in next week. $25 amazon gift card got put to work.


----------



## Papi (Nov 26, 2011)

meyekulbayrd said:


> I have a GX56-1B coming in next week. $25 amazon gift card got put to work.


From which Amazon seller did you buy your GX56-1B from and how much was the retail price of the King before using your $25 Amazon gift card rebate?


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Two X-Large: GA110C-1A and GA100-1A2.


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

King Number 5:


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

Great deal on a Limited Edition Yuji Nakazawa 6900 that i couldnt pass up!!


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

Finaly my GA100-1a1 is in the mail. Ordered it before Christmas and it went on back order. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## KingEdward (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, after being away from here for far too long, I've pulled the trigger on this









with my finger hovering over the buy button on these


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

I purchased this when I saw a cracking deal on Amazon UK (£59). It's always been the only GA100 I liked but it seemed difficult to get cheaply. It's already shipped, can't wait.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Mar 19, 2008)

Smoky Gray Riseman on the way!!!! Can't wait! Thanks Scott!


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

IMHO the best *G* is on the way to me 

*GDF-100-1A*


----------



## jack3630 (Feb 15, 2006)

Today the postman brought this "Standard"-G-Shock. A DW-5600E, like new, fished on the bay! It has the new 3229-module.









Daniel


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Got two "NEW" DW-5000SLs incoming. Lots of good deals lately.


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

Two rather stealthy ones so far this year.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ekan said:


> Two rather stealthy ones so far this year.


Nice pick up. Is that the NYC edition?


----------



## Ekan (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, it´s lovley. Bold and discreate at onetime.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice! Good find


----------



## gmaniac (Dec 30, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on this... I love this site but my wallet hates it...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

have this being sent from Poland!!






​


----------



## Mceric01 (Jan 17, 2012)

On the way is a GW-7900RD-4ER







It will Be my first atomic. I cant wait!


----------



## cb1151 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mecha-Shock said:


> Since I'm so glad to be back on. I have gone a little G crazy and purchased theses LOL LOL
> View attachment 597018
> View attachment 597019
> View attachment 597023
> ...


What model is that middle black and blue beauty....love it!!!

Sent from my Droid, but its not a really a Droid? I'm so confused...what was I saying? oh yeah, sent from my phone using my phone.


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

G-Shocks! I have a Deep Blue day/night ops in green on the way. Should be here tomorrow (1/19/2012)


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

@ CB, the blue/black one is a G8900.

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Lately I've been buying a lot of trashed vintage models and restoring them. It's fun especially when the descriptions are very general like "Used digital watch" and you have no information. Sometimes I am pleasantly surprised at the great condition and sometimes the watches are in pretty bad shape. SOme of the ugliest/dirtiest watches clean up the nicest. I recently got one that was extremely difficult to open. It had a blank display and the buttons barely moved. It was caked in dirt. Cleaning it up was like an archaeological expedition. I had to soak the screwback in PB Blaster for 15 minutes and use a wrench to hold the watch in place while I cranked my Jaxa tool as hard as I could before the screwback would open. But when it did open, it opened just fine and after I popped a new battery in the watch works perfectly. It is one of the DW-5600C's, and it was only $30. A new set of resin and it will be like new. I have become good at adapting the DW-5600E bezel to fit the 5600C, but I have a few genuine 5600C bezels for the really special watches, like the DW-5200 (Hero) which I just got as well.

Here they are, in various states of polishing. Some need more work than others.


----------



## knightsofjersey (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a GX56-1A on the way.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! Really love to see and read more about these restoration jobs, as I am about to undertake a similar project and very interested in this sort of thing.


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

this one is on it's way to me, from Japan.


----------



## Mceric01 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know I just posted that I am awaiting a GW7900RD but I got ancy and could not wait. So I have another on its way.
GXW-56-4


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MRG-1200T - theres an MRG-120 in the post somewhere too.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

An SGW-300HD, a strap adapter, and a grey 24mm Zulu. Should be here early February. Can't wait!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

January is a 5600 month for me. Get new GWM5600BC and GWM5600 incoming. I'm gonna put the composite/resin bracelet on the positive display one. Must be an interesting duo.


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

Found an excellent condition MIRO Mudman G9000R-4 on Ebay. Never been a fan of the 9000 Mudmen, but this is the only one I would wear. Now the question is: keep it or flip it?


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Not for me, but an AWESOME early Valentine's Day G for the Mrs...










A huge thanks to Kung-Fusion for helping make this idea happen! Pink Camo and a Hibiscus in the back light makes this my wife's signature G!!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> A huge thanks to Kung-Fusion for helping make this idea happen! Pink Camo and a Hibiscus in the back light makes this my wife's signature G!!


You're welcome! I should have sent you a picture of my hands and kitchen counter when I was done. It looked like I just murdered someone


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Man...you're messy! I managed to do the blue camo without getting anything on the counter and just a small bit on my hands!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> You're welcome! I should have sent you a picture of my hands and kitchen counter when I was done. It looked like I just murdered someone


Are you sure you didn't? You mad scientist ;-)
Beautifully done |>


----------



## meyekulbayrd (Jul 7, 2011)

I just ordered a G5600A-9 and GW6900A-7CR....

I have an AWG101-1A for sale if anyone is interested. Selling it to make room.


----------



## jrxs-r (Jan 1, 2012)

I got a PRG-90-1V coming from Bodying Australia. I was just browsing through their website and found this watch for only A$130.99! Brand new! There might possibly be a few more bargains to be had there if you are bothered to look. Can't believe I got a new one for that price! LOL... Here's the link if anyone is interested. I think I bought the last one in stock.

http://www.bodying.com.au/casio-wat.../6323?osCsid=cf3cd89a748b970d4951881f332ca168


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

This DW-5600EG-9V Retro-tastic!!


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

heres my latest pickup thats in the mail as we speak







​


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

If the seller comes through, I have a Casio incoming that is _*VERY*_ old and the condition is brand new in the original box with all papers. Not too expensive, either, but I am more excited about it than any other watch I've bought recently.


----------



## Shocker (Aug 4, 2011)

Got my rescue orange Mudman yesterday. Got a DW6900 LRG "Time is Money" coming tomorrow via trade. You can call me Monty; this is my grail piece!


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

kung-fusion said:


> If the seller comes through, I have a Casio incoming that is _*VERY*_ old and the condition is brand new in the original box with all papers. Not too expensive, either, but I am more excited about it than any other watch I've bought recently.


A Casio that's old yet like new. Not expensive, nor cheap. Now I'm all excited too :-d


----------



## rocoloco (Oct 23, 2011)

I got incoming stealthy GA-100. It will be my first one.

Check this out Casio G shock GA100 watch, Drop test! - YouTube. Do you think it is fake, that guy just shows some other watch at the end?


----------



## GSHOCKS4Ron (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Dee and Ricky coming and The Deathstar!!!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

If this find/purchase actually comes true, you can call me Lord of the Bargain Hunters... a GA-110EV-6AJR for £196.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

If that comes through...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> If that comes through...


To be fair, the more I browse the sellers website the more worried I get. They have the black Dee & Ricky for about the same price as the Eva. They have LRG and Mr Cartoon 6900's for less than £100 each. Then there are other standard G-Shocks that look about the right price.

The text of the item for sale reads (via Google Translate) - G-Shock G-SHOCK [Limited] GA-110EV-popular anime] [CASIO Casio 6AJR genuine "Evangelion" collaboration model "first unit" type. No mention of strap or bezel.

I've paid for the Eva on my credit card and using From Japan so hopefully I'm doubly covered if this turns out to be a strap only (I translated every bit of Japanese I could and also saved the relevant pages for future evidence). You don't hear of too many Japanese scammers but I'm sure there are some out there. Has anyone heard of fakes of this model?


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oops...sorry guys. Wrong forum.


----------



## Casval (Jan 24, 2012)

According to its tracking number, it should be in my hands a bit later today, or tomorrow morning. I'm on pins and needles until I feel it around my wrist.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MRG-120...


----------



## FLCx413 (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered one of my grails the GF-1000BP.







After about 1 year of thinking about this watch I finally did it. Payed 498 free shipping on ebay from jj_watches.
Please WUS help me feel good about this purchase!!!!


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

psweeting said:


> To be fair, the more I browse the sellers website the more worried I get. They have the black Dee & Ricky for about the same price as the Eva. They have LRG and Mr Cartoon 6900's for less than £100 each. Then there are other standard G-Shocks that look about the right price.
> 
> The text of the item for sale reads (via Google Translate) - G-Shock G-SHOCK [Limited] GA-110EV-popular anime] [CASIO Casio 6AJR genuine "Evangelion" collaboration model "first unit" type. No mention of strap or bezel.
> 
> I've paid for the Eva on my credit card and using From Japan so hopefully I'm doubly covered if this turns out to be a strap only (I translated every bit of Japanese I could and also saved the relevant pages for future evidence). You don't hear of too many Japanese scammers but I'm sure there are some out there. Has anyone heard of fakes of this model?


The seller is legit, but it's showing "out of stock" in Japanese on seller's site.
Since the seller hasn't taken down the page, and Fromjapan still allow people to order,
I'm guessing this might be a case of lost in translation, due to the very reasonable price.

PS: I really hope I'm wrong on this one.


----------



## norcal (Dec 14, 2011)

just ordered a *GRX-5600GE-1 off the bay so we'll see when it gets here........*


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

ggyy1276 said:


> The seller is legit, but it's showing "out of stock" in Japanese on seller's site.
> Since the seller hasn't taken down the page, and Fromjapan still allow people to order,
> I'm guessing this might be a case of lost in translation, due to the very reasonable price.
> 
> PS: I really hope I'm wrong on this one.


Nope, you're spot on. Had my order cancelled overnight. It was worth a try but I'm not surprised. I consoled myself with a Deep Blue instead.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

psweeting said:


> Nope, you're spot on. Had my order cancelled overnight. It was worth a try but I'm not surprised. I consoled myself with a Deep Blue instead.


Sorry to hear that, but as much as I hate to be the bearer of bad news, 
clarification may prevent the others from doing the same thing.


----------



## Nckrk123 (Jan 20, 2012)

GW3500B-1A is on the way to serve as my first G! Btw, just joined the forums, nice community.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nckrk123 said:


> GW3500B-1A is on the way to serve as my first G! Btw, just joined the forums, nice community.


Welcome to the crack house! Can't wait to see pics of a GREAT first G!!


----------



## wrightc88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just ordered this:







It's on back order until mid March though


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

OOPS!!





































And in typical TSip fashion, hoping this will get me out of trouble...


----------



## stpete (Mar 5, 2011)

Hopefully I just bought a GWF-1000, been wanting to for a year or so. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

I may have a digital G-Shock coming in as well, assuming all went well that is ;-)
It's old and new, colored but not hyper, and big without being humongous :-d


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

Just bit the bullet and ordered a GW-9300-1JF from Japan... gotta love the Atomic + Carbon!


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

Got it for 462 USD shipped at outdoorgb.com.
´ve been watching this one for months, actually was a little hesitating with the resin one, but after saw this on metal bracelets and bezel.. I just couldn´t resist. Very fancy to wear on semi-formal and formal ocasions.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool Suunto, JB. Never seen one like that before. 

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Got the GB king on its way, my first king...very excited!


----------



## oscmsw (Dec 2, 2011)

Got a new GW-9300GB-1JF Mudman in bound  WOOT!


----------



## rcs7 (Jan 6, 2012)

I gave my 5600 to son yesterday so I had to replace it with this. Next will have to be a solar version!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Deep Blue DayNight T25 and a brand new 5600 SOAR


----------



## walkm0ke (Oct 27, 2008)

Just ordered a GW-2310


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

great deal on the 6900 aqua teen hunger force .. had to jump on it .. should be here next week​


----------



## cb1151 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> @ CB, the blue/black one is a G8900.
> 
> Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


 Thanks. I loved it so much I ordered one lol got good price too!. Someone must have fell asleep bidding on it.

Sent from my Droid, but its not a really a Droid? I'm so confused...what was I saying? oh yeah, sent from my phone using my phone.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

iidatdudeii said:


> great deal on the 6900 aqua teen hunger force .. had to jump on it .. should be here next week​


Didn't even know this existed. Got my eye on one now too, damn you.....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A GW-9125D from Japan. Wow, January has been a busy month for me!


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Another 25th anniversary edition here, GW-225C Master Blue Frog. Thanks to WUS member. Get the correct blue that I want at last.


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

theres one on the bay for $150 .. thats usually the cheapest i see .. they regular go for 175-190 ..

i got lucky and snagged one for $120 .. i guess just keep an eye out and maybe you will get lucky like me!!​


----------



## otta (Jan 16, 2012)

I ordered a GW-3500B-1AER a few days ago from ebay. It should arrive late this week, I can't wait! :-d It's my first g-shock as well.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

GD100MS-1: Classic - GD100MS-1 | Casio - G-Shock

GD100-1B: Classic - GD100-1B | Casio - G-Shock

GD100NS-7: Limited - GD100NS-7 | Casio - G-Shock

Can you tell that I'm diggin' the GD100's? Hehehehe....


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Way too many to list (got about 8 incoming) but the pic of the bunch is a GA-110F-2JR set. Used condition but looks decent enough and the man is still with it. A new strap\bezel set is about £60 from Yahoo Japan so hopefully I can get it looking pristine.


----------



## airrick23 (Mar 26, 2011)

iidatdudeii said:


> theres one on the bay for $150 .. thats usually the cheapest i see .. they regular go for 175-190 ..
> 
> i got lucky and snagged one for $120 .. i guess just keep an eye out and maybe you will get lucky like me!!​


I'm glad you like it


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally:

King Number 6:


----------



## mustang209 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got a GA110C-1A coming in my next one is going to be one of the new Mudmans =]


----------



## Longshot_34 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dw-6700 I won a few days ago on eBay.


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

G-Shock x Lower DW5600LOW-9V









The Brooklyn Circus x G-Shock DW6900BKC-1JR









GWF-1000BP-1JR


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

Feisar said:


> G-Shock x Lower DW5600LOW-9V
> 
> View attachment 617634
> 
> ...


That's a serious haul! Congrats!


----------



## reeftank78 (Aug 2, 2011)

i really like that brooklyn circus!


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

DBlock72 said:


> That's a serious haul! Congrats!


LOL, Thanks D! My American Distress card is hurtin'!!!

Was able to locate the BKC at a reasonable price in JPN along with 1000BP which I had been putting off for a while.

The Lo.wer was purely a compulsive purchase - wasn't sure about it when it was first introduced but it really grew on me especially the unique packaging and the classic square look. Will post un-boxing photos when it arrives for New Zealand


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got my GW-9300-1JF (snagged it at the post office this morning before they attempted to deliver it)... WOW, what an awesome watch. I think this may be my new favorite G, pics will come this weekend!


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

MT-G 1500B-1:


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

my first attempt at a Jason, should be here next week.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

BrendanSilent said:


> my first attempt at a Jason, should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 618728


Great choice, despite its chunkiness, it sits quite comfortably with the wings. 
If you don't mind me asking, any particular reason for that colorway? 
Just curious, because I'm considering a second Jason ;-)


----------



## dewitt-joyce (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, that's insane. Sounds like a pain. 125 attacks to account for at once. 500 in an operation. What's your in-game name? I'd like to see your DBP. Must be a top guy if you're getting that kind of attention.

I think the most I've had was like 49 at one time. Maybe like 80 total for the operation against me. Nothing super big. Though I've been in the 40s with attacks against me a few times.


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Got this interesting Fox Fire DW6900X-8AT. I like that it is ZULU ready. Gotta dig for a nice grey ZULU band.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

ggyy1276 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, any particular reason for that colorway?
> Just curious, because I'm considering a second Jason ;-)


yea, blue G's seem to be hard to come by these days, i've been wanting a good-looking blue G for a while. the yellow eye is a nice pop compared to all the G's that have red eyes.

plus it seems like this colorway is quickly becoming hard to find; the gray-with-black and the all-black with gold screen both came out at the same time as this one, but they're both easier to find than this one.


----------



## Vedderism (Dec 10, 2011)

A very special Frogman, will make a thread soon when it's in my grubby hands.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Just purchased a MT-G 1200B-1AJF from a Japan dealer! Hopefully will have it in a week or so.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

this baby is in the mail, first solar g-shock ever made:


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Brendan, i have a 7900 in the exact same color way and a pair of DC's to match.



BrendanSilent said:


> my first attempt at a Jason, should be here next week.
> 
> View attachment 618728


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

whoa, that really is the same colorway; yellow eye, yellow buttons, gray wings, g-shock written in yellow...


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

BrendanSilent said:


> whoa, that really is the same colorway; yellow eye, yellow buttons, gray wings, g-shock written in yellow...


By comparing the pictures, I realized I'm more drawn to the Jason because of its roundness, which is less seen on G-Shocks nowadays.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

In no particular order;

*CASIO G-SHOCK FROGMAN DW-8201GF-8JF*









*DW-002BPJ-1T　*1999 Premium









*DW-9600WC-2T☆W.C.C.S*









IN4MATION GLX-6900X-2JR









DW-9700K-9VT









DW-9200K-4T









DW-6900FS Railstar - No picture of actual watch available.

DW-5600VT Fist of the Northstar to replace one I sold.


----------



## Morteza (Apr 18, 2011)

My first Protrek Casio! This baby will arrive this week:


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

A G7900-1 I ordered from a Power Seller in eBay Stores.

Should've arrived yesterday, but yesterday was Sunday and the courier service in my area was closed. So it should arrive early this morning.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

psweeting said:


> In no particular order;
> 
> *CASIO G-SHOCK FROGMAN DW-8201GF-8JF*
> 
> View attachment 619899


I almost bid on this on YahooJapan...assuming that's where most of these came from. Hope you got a great price on it, it's a great looking 8200!! Nice pick ups...ALL of them!!


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

Another Jason on the way :-d










I was so impressed by the yellow Jason's roundness and fit, I wanted another one with different colorway.
And since I was asking around for opinions, it's only fair that I shall give mine as well ;-)

I had a few prospects, mostly the ones came out last year which are more available.
In the end, I went for a G-001-1C, a matt black Jason with gold display and a small touch of gold,
which was a decision slightly influenced by Sjor's GA110GB and Scuderia's Garish Black collection


----------



## Studum (Jan 20, 2012)

Needed something I could beat up and not worry about while doing it. After going back and forth between more than a few models (I couldn't decide!) I discovered the G7800B. Much like my GW2500, it was love at first sight and I pretty much HAD to have it. Pulled the trigger this afternoon as another birthday present "to myself". Ya, the 2500 was that also... Going to have trouble explaining this to the wife.

Going to have even more trouble explaining why I have to find a DW5600 to be my real beater. I like the 7800 so much that I won't want to wear it when I know there's a 90% chance it'll get beat up...


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> I almost bid on this on YahooJapan...assuming that's where most of these came from. Hope you got a great price on it, it's a great looking 8200!! Nice pick ups...ALL of them!!


The price was very reasonable, no other bidders. I sort of wanted to lose out on it though as an ICERC blue/grey frogman was on too that no one bought. I couldn't justify both though.


----------



## norcal (Dec 14, 2011)

i have an orange king comming from china ordered it today......


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Incoming in as much as UPS are telling me they will deliver it this Friday.

Arrived about an hour ago


----------



## bizzotech (Jul 7, 2011)

I wait this Custom Casio G Shock DW-003:


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Ordered G-Shock x Lower DW5600LOW-9V out of curiosity. The leather part is quite an interesting unique design.


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

MRG-3000 & GW-225A-1JF (thought I might branch out from just MRG's to Anniversary models in prep for next year - but only classics like the frog & 5000 series homages (so far))


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

bizzotech said:


> I wait this Custom Casio G Shock DW-003:
> 
> View attachment 621221


Now _that_ is a *GREAT* looking watch!!! :-!;-)


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Just scored a Todd Jordan for 57 euros. Sweet!


----------



## ad33lak (Sep 6, 2011)

G9300GB:


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Girlfriend's colleague picked me up this 8300 he got from mainland China, only about US$40 and condition looks great! Cant wait to get my hands on it
and give it a bit of a shine up! Will definitely be wearing it tomorrow for WRUW.
Also,
Agonizing uncertain wait on a 5600C 901 with serial numbers ( Japan A?) which I purchased on ebay which still hasn't materialised in my mailbox
Q. Does USA->HK mail usually take 3+ weeks ??
& 5200's


----------



## bizzotech (Jul 7, 2011)

Tsip85 said:


> Now _that_ is a *GREAT* looking watch!!! :-!;-)


----------



## jack3630 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello! A view minutes ago the postman brought this:

G-7710









Daniel


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

IN4MATION GLX-6900X-2JR on its way .. wasn't looking for this model but the deal was 1/3 of the going rate so i couldn't pass on it


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

This bad boy - a MT-G 1200B-1AJF - showed up in the mail today! Has the same 5040 module as a 1300 Giez I owned for a while, but I much prefer the MT-G case and bracelet.

I purchased it from Tokyo-Toyz and have to say how pleased I am with their service. I ordered the watch on Friday (Saturday morning in Japan). It was shipped on Monday via EMS, cleared customs in San Fran. and arrived in Portland on Wednesday by 10:00 a.m. Wow! Jason is a great guy to deal with if you're looking for Japan market G-Shocks or other products!


----------



## iidatdudeii (Jan 2, 2012)

Just came in today .. athf and in4mation!​


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

Davidro said:


> View attachment 621686
> 
> Girlfriend's colleague picked me up this 8300 he got from mainland China, only about US$40 and condition looks great! Cant wait to get my hands on it
> and give it a bit of a shine up! Will definitely be wearing it tomorrow for WRUW.
> ...


40 bucks??? ridiculous! why dont i have any friends that go to mainland china


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

i got the ABC yesterday 
i like the effect the watch
has with sunglasses on the
polarization makes it easy 
to read in direct sunlight
without glare. it also
has a declination feature!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200708294796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
















still waiting for my seiko 7002


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

4 words: MINK!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## alexandr0s (Feb 2, 2009)

Norrie said:


> Just scored a Todd Jordan for 57 euros. Sweet!


Congrats!Where from? it's an excellent priceAlex


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

LRG Froggeh

Image credit, Riley - Watchshock.com


----------



## Raguvian (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally ordered a Riseman G9200GY-1!









I was wondering if I should do it till I saw that the stock on Amazon went down to one. I had to pounce on the last one!


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Thread is getting a bit on the long side. To avoid database fluff-ups and help with speed, please start a new thread. Thanks.


----------

